# لماذا تقف بعيدا يارب ؟



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

*اولا ده موضوع حصل حقيقى ومبقتش عارفة 
اشوف حاجة حلوة بعدها 
الموضوع ان بنت مسيحية لا تتعدى الثلاثين اتجوزت وبعدها بداء 
الشيطان فى محارباتها عن طريق الاعمال السحرية 
ومن اقرب الناس اليها راحت لرهبان كتير وكانوا بيصلولها دون فائدة لااعلم ما هذا اكيد ربنا ليه حكمة 
بس الل يحزن ان العمل يكون بمرض خطير 
جالها كانسر وقعدت فترة تعانى من المرض وادوية وكيمياوى وجوزها طبعا متعذب معاها وحياه اسود من السواد 
لحد هنا وكنت دايما بصيلها واطلب من ربنا يشفيها لانه وحدة القادر على كل شىء وكان عندى ثقة انها هتخف وهتبقى كويسة وكان املى كبير فى ربنا 
لحد ما فوجئت بخبر وفاتها اتاثرت جدا وقلبى اتوجع 
وحسيت باحاسيس كتير مش حلوة 
منها عتاب لربنا ومنها ليه يحصل كدا وحاجات كتير جويا واسئلة ملهاش اخر 
مش عاوزة الوم ربنا وافضل اقوله ليه يارب ذنبها ايه تموت بسبب حد شرير 
كل حياته مع الشيطان مش عاوزة الومه 
ولكن عاوزة اسئله اسئلة كتير ونفسى حد يرد عليا ويقولى اجابات 
لانى بجد حزينة 
ليه ربنا بيسمح بالاعمال دى ؟
ايه ذنب البنت انها تموت نتيجة كره وحقد من ناس عليها ؟
ربنا ليه سلطان على كل شىء ليه ميوقفش عمل الشيطان ده ؟
ازاى الاعمال دى تأثر فى اولاد المسيح ؟
هل ربنا بيدى فرصة للانسان الشرير انه يتوب وهل هيقبل توبته بعد اذيه حد برىء ؟
وهل الانسان اللى بيحصل فيه كدا هو بعيد عن ربنا ؟
**بجد اسئلة كتير اوى جوايا ونفسى الاقيلها اجابة يمكن ساعتها بس ارتاح 
ياريت الكل يدخل يقولى رايه فى موضوع الاعمال وليه ربنا بيسمح بيها *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2013)

*مش مقتنعة يا رورو إن الشيطان ليه قدرة على جسد الانسان و لا على روحه و لا على نفسه 

سامحينى مش قادرة أصدق إن فيه علاقة بين المرض اللى جه لصاحبتك مع الأعمال و الحاجات ديه 

هى فعلا جالها سرطان __ لكن دا مرض 

أنا أعرف أن الشرير لا يمسه *
*
18. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يونيو 2013)

قصه صعبه لكن 
 اللى خلاكى متأكده انه سحر


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش مقتنعة يا رورو إن الشيطان ليه قدرة على جسد الانسان و لا على روحه و لا على نفسه
> 
> سامحينى مش قادرة أصدق إن فيه علاقة بين المرض اللى جه لصاحبتك مع الأعمال و الحاجات ديه
> 
> ...


_*صدقينى يا ايرو انا قولت كدا كمانايه علاقة السحر بالمرض 
هى صحبتى بس مش على علاقة صداقة 
لكن هى صديقة صديقتى اوووووووى *_
*وهى اللى حكيالها كل ده طبعا انا مش عايشة معاها علشان اتاكد من ده 
ان كنت بسال نفسى الشيطان ليه سلطان على روح وجسد 
بنى ادم وربنا يسيبه 
لككن كل اللى اتقالى انه رهبان كتير اكدولها الموضوع ده 
مش عارفة صدقينى حسيت انى تايهة واسئلة كتير جوايا علشان كدا نزلت الموضوع ده وكنت عاوزة اسمع ارائكم فيه* ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> قصه صعبه لكن
> اللى خلاكى متأكده انه سحر


*حبيبتى هى قالت انه رهبان هما اللى قالولها كدا ان المرض اللى عندها بسبب سحر *
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يونيو 2013)

اى سحر مش ممكن يأثر فى اى حد له علاقه قويه بربنا 
ومحصن جسده بدم وجسد المسيح اللى هى المناوله 
وبعدين الشيطان مش ممكن يقدر يعمل اى حاجه بدون سماح من ربنا 
اكيد ربنا اختارلها الاحسن وعارف ان ابديتها مضمونه 
واحسن مليون مره من حياتها مع ناس بيكرهوها للدرجه دى 
فحب ياخدها نقيه بدون شوائب قصدى خطيه 
واكيد هى فى السما ودا اكيد هيعزيكى حبيبتى


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2013)

حبيبت قلبى 
ربنا بيسمح لقوى الشر انها تحاربنا بس بيدينا الايمان علشان نواجه و نحتمل
و كل شئ بسماح من الله و في الوقت اللي يحدده
و اكيد ربنا هيعوضها اضعاف في السما و هو بكدا ريحها م الناس الاشرار اللى كانوا عمالين بيئذوها زي ما خطف اخنوخ علشان الشر مش يمسه
خلي عندك ايمان قوى و قولى دايما " كله للخير "
ربنا معاكم و يعزي قلوبكم حبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اى سحر مش ممكن يأثر فى اى حد له علاقه قويه بربنا
> ومحصن جسده بدم وجسد المسيح اللى هى المناوله
> وبعدين الشيطان مش ممكن يقدر يعمل اى حاجه بدون سماح من ربنا
> اكيد ربنا اختارلها الاحسن وعارف ان ابديتها مضمونه
> ...


*حبيبتى كلامك جميل جدا وفعلا ده اللى انا قولته لاهلها صدقينى
بس عندى سؤال 
انتى قولتى مش ممكن السحر يأثر فى ولاد ربنا 
هل كل اللى بيأثر فيهم دول مش ولاد ربنا 
مع انهم ممكن يكونوا بيروحوا الكنيسة ويتناولوا 


*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2013)

رورو انتى ما شوفتيش ردى و لا ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رورو انتى ما شوفتيش ردى و لا ايه ؟


سورى يا حبيبتى هعلق عليكى حالا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حبيبت قلبى
> ربنا بيسمح لقوى الشر انها تحاربنا بس بيدينا الايمان علشان نواجه و نحتمل
> و كل شئ بسماح من الله و في الوقت اللي يحدده
> و اكيد ربنا هيعوضها اضعاف في السما و هو بكدا ريحها م الناس الاشرار اللى كانوا عمالين بيئذوها زي ما خطف اخنوخ علشان الشر مش يمسه
> ...


امين يارب ويعزى اهلها بس انا كان سؤالى ليه ربنا بيسيب الاشرار دول 
والشيطان يتحكم فينا ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يونيو 2013)

وهو الموقف صعب عليكى وباين من كلامك انك بجد حزينه على اللى حصلها 
حاسه انها اتظلمت اوى وكان المفروض ربنا يرفع الظلم مش ياخدها عنده 
دا احساس طبيعى لانها صاحبتك وكنت بتحبيها 
لكن عزى نفسك انها دلوقتى شايفاكى من السما وهى فرحانه اوى فى حضن يسو ع 
واكيد صدقينى ربنا مش هيسيب الناس اللى ظلمتها ابدا لانه عادل


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2013)

علشان الشيطان هو رئيس العالم
و العالم وضع في الشرير و الا ما كانتش الحياة فيه تبقى حياة حزن و ألم
و على فكرة كل المؤمنين بيتعرضوا لحروب قوية من عدو الخير
زي هابيل و داود و يوسف و اسطفانوس و غيرهم
كل دول الشيطان كان بيحاربهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> وهو الموقف صعب عليكى وباين من كلامك انك بجد حزينه على اللى حصلها
> حاسه انها اتظلمت اوى وكان المفروض ربنا يرفع الظلم مش ياخدها عنده
> دا احساس طبيعى لانها صاحبتك وكنت بتحبيها
> لكن عزى نفسك انها دلوقتى شايفاكى من السما وهى فرحانه اوى فى حضن يسو ع
> واكيد صدقينى ربنا مش هيسيب الناس اللى ظلمتها ابدا لانه عادل


*فعلا انا حزينة على اللى حصلها 6 سنين عذاب فى المرض 
واتحرمت من الخلفة بسبب الكيماوى اللى بتخده 
يعنى ظلم بكل معنى الكلمة 
اللى معزينى فعلا انها فى السماء وان اللى ظلمها هيعيش فى الجحيم ولكن من ضعف بشريتى 
اكيد بسأل ليه ربنا يسيب ده كله يحصل مع انه بايده كل شىء 
اكيد هو ليه حكمة فى كدا بس للاسف احنا كبشر ضعيف مش بنبقى عارفين حمكته ومشيئته فى اللى بيحصل ده *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> علشان الشيطان هو رئيس العالم
> و العالم وضع في الشرير و الا ما كانتش الحياة فيه تبقى حياة حزن و ألم
> و على فكرة كل المؤمنين بيتعرضوا لحروب قوية من عدو الخير
> زي هابيل و داود و يوسف و اسطفانوس و غيرهم
> كل دول الشيطان كان بيحاربهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم


*معاكى يا ميرا بس دول الشيطان ممسش روحهم 
واتعوضوا عن كل اللى شفوه باضعاف مضعفة 
لكن دى خسرت حياتها بسبب ناس حقودة وشريرة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يونيو 2013)

حبيبت قلبي الحياة هى المسيح
مكتوب : لان لي الحياة هي المسيح و الموت هو ربح
يعني ربنا بيحبها و عاوزها تعيش معاه ف السما و يبقى هو عريسها السماوي
بذمتك فيه احلى من كدا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حبيبت قلبي الحياة هى المسيح
> مكتوب : لان لي الحياة هي المسيح و الموت هو ربح
> يعني ربنا بيحبها و عاوزها تعيش معاه ف السما و يبقى هو عريسها السماوي
> بذمتك فيه احلى من كدا ؟


*حبيبتى انتى مش فهمتى قصدى 
اكيد مفيش احلى من كدا مكانة والكل يتمنى يبقى فيها 
انا سؤالى على ان ليه ربنا بيسمح بكدا 
وايه الحكمة فى ده 
وكمان اهلها قلوبهم محروقة عليها وبيلموا ربنا ويعاتبوه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يونيو 2013)

ما ابعد احكامك عن الفحص و طرقك عن الاستقصاء
احنا مش نقدر نعرف حكمة ربنا لكن بعين الايمان بنشوف ان كله للخير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

مش عارفه يارورو
بس ربنا لما يسمح ان مرض يدخل جسم انسان
اكيد دي بتبقي تجربه من ربنا للانسان ده او زي مابنقول صليب ..
لكن معتقدش ابدا ان ربنا ممكن يسمح بتجربه اول صليب بمساعده ناس تانيين تخص الاسحار والشعوذه والحاجات دي !

اللي انا واثقه منه وعلي يقيين بيه ان صحبتك "الله يرحمها"
ربنا كان كتبلها المرض ده في السن ده وانها تتوفي ومتخفش !


ده كان تعليقي
اسمحيلي اشاركك بحكاية بخصوص موضوعك و المرض اللعين ده وتقوليلي ايه رأيك
بس في المشاركة الجاية .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

شوفي دي حكايه لبنت خالتي 
ولسه يادوب من شهريين بس

هي متجوزة وعندها ولد وبنت
الولد 9 سنين والبنت 5 سنين يعني اطفال

من فترة جوزها ابتدي يشتكي  من الالام في صدره
المهم راح كشف وعمل تحاليل واشاعات
وللاسف طلع عنده المرض اللعين "كانسر"

طبعا كانت صدمه لمراته واولاده ولكل الناس
وخصوصا لانه يعتبر شاب مكملش 39 سنه
ولان مراته واولاده مالهمش غيره بعد ربنا

وبعد مرحله كبيرة جداا من العلاج
وتعب شديد جداا وبجد حاله مستحيل تتوصف بالكلام
من الصعوبة اللي فيها

 من شهرين بالظبط ربنا افتكره وريحه من اوجاعه
وساب اولاده الاطفال ايتام
ومراته اللي كانت روحها فيه
بس اكيد ربنا مش بيسيب حــــــد

انتي ايه  رأيك بقي
تفتكري ده سحر 
ولا صليب وتجربه من ربنا لبنت خالتي؟

بصي انا ممكن اصدق ان السحر والاعمال
ممكن تتعمل لواحده ومتجوزش او تتاخر في الجواز

ولواحده متخلفش او تتاخر في الخلفه
لواحده مبسوطة تبقي كل حياتها نكد وخنقه

انما للمرض اللي ممكن يوصل للموت
لالالالا استوب
دي حاجه بتاعه ربنا وبـــــــــــــس ..

معلش رغيت كتير : )

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2013)

*مكنتش ناوية ارد دلوقتى عشان مش قادرة اتناقش فانا هحط الرد و اطلع اجرى :kap: 

اة فيه اعمال سحرية و الحاجات دى و حصلت مع ناس اعرفها .. بس مش الرهبان اللى بيعرفوا فى الحاجات دى .. و اللى بيعرف انها موجودة بيعرف يفكها .. على حد علمى بيبقى ناس علمانية بس عندهم الموهبة دى .. الموضوع بيبقى مشاكل نفسية اكتر منها عضوية .. يعنى ان واحدة متتجوزش او متحسش براحة كدة يعنى .. لكن مرض أول مرة اسمع عنها 

الاعمال بتأثر فى ولاد ربنا .. آة فى خادمات فى الكنيسة و بيتناولوا كل اسبوع و كل حاجة زى الفل .. مظنش ان فيه حد هيبقى بار اكتر من ايوب اللى ربنا سمح بتجربته ! .. هما ذنبهم ايه يتأذوا و ايوب كان ذنبه ايه ؟؟ 

و اعذرينى فى الجزء اللى جاى بس فيه مقولة مشهورة عندنا ترجمتها " الناس تموت " .. ماتت بكانسر بقا .. ماتت بحادثة .. نامت مصحيتش .. هى ميتة ميتة .. بالعكس الوقت اللى كانت مصابة فيه بالكانسر كان وقت للتوبة .. لكن المصيبة اما حد بيموت بحادثة مبيلحقش حتى يجهز نفسه ولا يتوب ولا غيره .. الكانسر بالذات بيسموه مرض الملكوت .. و مش محتاج حد يعمل عمل ولا غيره عشان يصيب حد .. نسبة الاصابة به بتزيد يوم بعد يوم و مش معروفله اسباب مؤكدة كلها دراسات عن حاجات ممكن تزود الاصابة به .. لكن محدش يقدر يحلف ان فلان حصله كدة فجاله الكانسر .. 

خلينا واقعيين .. الحياة غير عادلة .. لكن عدل الله فى الاخر هو اللى بيظبط الموازين و يخليها متساوية .. اكيد اللى نقص منها فى الحياة ربنا بيعوضها عنه فى الاخر .. الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى تعب مُحبيه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شوفي دي حكايه لبنت خالتي
> ولسه يادوب من شهريين بس
> 
> هي متجوزة وعندها ولد وبنت
> ...


*حبيبتى اكيد المرض ده بتاع ربنا وده كلنا متاكدين منه 
اكيد طبعا انا مكنتش عايشة معاها لكن انا كنت متابعة معاه 
اول باول زيارتها للرهبان والكلام اللى بيقولوهولها 
اول ما قالتلى ان الرهبان قالولها انه عمل سحر
ومن اقرب الناس ليها قولتلها مش معقول هو فى اعمال سحريه بالمرض قالتلى ده كلام كل الرهبان فى الاول انا كنت زيك بقول ان المرض من عن ربنا بس 
لكن كل الرهبان كانوا بياكدوا نفس الكلام 
وصدقينى كنت كتير بقولها لا متصدقيش لانها كانت بتعاتب ربنا وتقوله ليه تسمح بكدا انت وحدك القادر تمنع الاعمال دى 
بجد مبقتش عارفة مين الصح ومين الغلط 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مكنتش ناوية ارد دلوقتى عشان مش قادرة اتناقش فانا هحط الرد و اطلع اجرى :kap:
> كنت مستنية ردك بفارغ الصبر
> 
> اة فيه اعمال سحرية و الحاجات دى و حصلت مع ناس اعرفها .. بس مش الرهبان اللى بيعرفوا فى الحاجات دى .. و اللى بيعرف انها موجودة بيعرف يفكها .. على حد علمى بيبقى ناس علمانية بس عندهم الموهبة دى .. الموضوع بيبقى مشاكل نفسية اكتر منها عضوية .. يعنى ان واحدة متتجوزش او متحسش براحة كدة يعنى .. لكن مرض أول مرة اسمع عنها
> ...


*معاكى ان الحياه غير عادلة واكيد انا عارفة مكانتها فى السماء دلوقتى لانه زى ما قولتى مرض الملكوت 
ولكن ايه اخره اللىعملوا فيها كدا 
سؤال بيلح عليا وعاوزاكى تجاوبى عليه 
لو الناس اللى عملولها كدا تابوا واعترفوا ربنا هيقبل توبيتهم 
لو ربنا قبل توبيتهم يبقى عادل ؟*


----------



## خادم البتول (15 يونيو 2013)

صديقتي الجميلة *رورو*: أولا ربنا يعزيكي ويلمس قلبك بسلامه الفائق ويعطيكي الحكمة لفهم أفكاره وطرقه (لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم ولا طرقكم طرقي، يقول الرب ـ لأنه كما علت السماوات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم)!

الحقيقة أنا كنت أول واحد يشوف التوبيك ده وأول واحد كمان يكتب يرد عليكي، لكن فجأة وقفت ولغيت الرسالة لما افتكرت سؤالك القديم: ليه ربنا خلق أو على الأقل سمح بالشر في العالم؟ الحقيقة ده هو نفس سؤالك النهارده، وإن كان بصيغة مختلفة وفي سياق مختلف. عشان كده بعيدا عن الفلسفة خليني على الأقل أكتب مجموعة مبادئ أساسية وأفكار عامة تلخص رأيي، مع التركيز على حالة صديقتك:
​1-    نعم، السحر ممكن يقتل.. مفيش أي مانع.. وبالتالي صديقتك، نعم، ممكن أوي تكون ضحية لـ"جريمة قتل"! الفرق الوحيد إن أداة الجريمة هنا مختلفة وغير تقليدية.. بل ده نفسه كان سبب رئيسي لتحريم السحر وتجريمه في معظم الديانات والمجتمعات.. رغم إنه في الأساس علم وفن.. لكن "*الطاقة*" اللي بيتعامل السحر معاها طاقة رهيبة ومدمرة، وغالبا بتقضي حتى على صاحبها نفسه.

2-    مش كل السحر بيعتمد على الشيطان ـ بالمعنى التقليدي لكلمة شيطان ـ إلا إذا اعتبرنا أي "طاقة سلبية" في الوجود سببها الشيطان، أو هي نفسها نوع من "الشياطين" (وده بالمناسبة فكر كتابي مش غريب أوي عننا، والدليل أمراض كتير زمان ـ ومنها السرطان نفسه ـ كان سببها بيعزى للسحر وللشياطين).

3-    سواء كان اسمها "شيطان" أو اسمها "مرض" أو اسمها "طاقة سلبية"، في كل الحالات مش محتاجين أبدا نقول أو نفكر إن "أولاد ربنا في حماية من الحاجات دي"! الكلام ده طبعا صحيح من حيث *المبدأ*.. لكن تطبيقه عمليا أولا فيه استثناءات، ثانيا بيحتاج عموما درجة عالية من الالتصاق مع الرب عشان يتحقق كده بالطريقة *العجائبية *اللي احنا عادة بنتخيلها. إذا كان السر نفسه ـ على سبيل المثال ـ فيه أخطاء في فهمنا ليه وبيتهيأ لكتير مننا إنه "جسدي"، سواء بسبب الاحتياطات المعروفة قبل التناول وبعده، أو بسبب تصورنا إن مجرد التناول كافي لتحقيق "الشركة" الإلهية ونفاذ النعمة بكل أبعادها ومنها الحماية من الشيطان. لكن التصور "الجسدي" ده نفسه طبعا غير دقيق على الإطلاق!

4-    مرة تانية: سواء كان اسمها "شيطان" أو اسمها "مرض" أو اسمها "طاقة سلبية"، مش محتاجين أبدا نسأل يارب إنت فين وإزاي تسمح بكل ده؟ عشان كده قلتلك في البداية اعتبريها حتى جريمة قتل.. هل بتقفي قدام كل جريمة قتل وتهزك الأسئلة ويزلزلك الموقف؟ اشمعنا المرة دي؟ ببساطة لأنك المرة دي شايفة الموقف كله *خطأ*: شايفة "شياطين" بتتربص بإنسانة بريئة بنت ربنا وبتنجح في تعذيبها وحتى بتنجح في قتلها في النهاية.. شايفة معاناة البنت وشايفة "ظلم" زي ما قلتي. لكن *الرؤية دي نفسها اللي خطأ *يا رورو.. اللي حصل ببساطة "مرض" على أقل تقدير، أو "جريمة قتل" على أسوأ تقدير.. وفي الحالتين ربنا خلق *"قوانين" بتحكم الكون*، وده لا يتعارض أبدا مع محبته أو حمايته.
​أول وأهم قانون في الكون اسمه "*السببية*".. يعني لكل شيء سبب، وكل سبب له نتيجة. فيه سبب للمرض، *حتما*، وفيه سبب للقتل والموت، *يقينا*، وإذا استمر السبب تستمر النتائج، وإذا تكرر السبب تتكرر النتائج، وإذا زال السبب فهنا بس *لابد *أن تتغير النتائج. ده ببساطة أقوى قانون ربنا خلقه وقام عليه الكون كله. وربنا ـ ضابط الكل ـ لا يخرق قوانينه أبدا، ومش محتاج أبدا باسم "المحبة" خرق "القانون" لأن مفيش ابتداء أي تعارض. فيه ملايين عبر التاريخ ماتوا بسبب "التهابات" النهارده بنضحك عليها وبنعتبرها تافهة وحبايتين أنتي بيوتيك تقضي عليها. نابليون بونابرت شخصيا مات بسبب الزهري، وشوبرت الموسيقار العالمي الفذ اللي ألف "آفي ماريا" وغيرها مات عنده يادوب 30 سنة بسبب التيفويد! ده غير اللى فقدوا البصر لأتفه الأسباب زي طه حسين، أو فقدوا السمع زي بيتهوفن! بالمثل النهارده فيه ملايين بتموت بسبب السرطان أو الإيدز أو حتى قوة السحر وطاقنه السرية (واللي النهارده العلم أخيرا بدأ يدرسها)، لكن بردو بكرا البشرية تقرا التاريخ ده وبردو تضحك علينا!
​* * *​
أعتذر للإطالة.. أنا لسه حتى مادخلتش في "*سؤال الشر*" نفسه بكل أعماقه، لكن تكفينا على الأقل مجموعة المبادئ العامة اللي بحاول أشرحها هنا.. لا شك إنها لحظة ألم رغم كل شيء، ومن قلبي باصلي ربنا يعزيكي ويعزي أهلها.. لكن رغم كل الألم ده لابد يكون إيماننا *ثابت *مهما حدث وبدل ما نتهز أو نرفض أو نحس بالظلم أو بعشوائية القدر، بالأحرى نوجه كل طاقة الألم دي *للفهم* ونروح نسأل ونتعلم ونتطور ونستوعب "*قوانين*" ربنا وبالتالي نساعد نفسنا واللي حوالينا وناخد خطوة كمان للأمام.. ولأجل الإنسان في كل مكان!


* * *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> صديقتي الجميلة *رورو*: أولا ربنا يعزيكي ويلمس قلبك بسلامه الفائق ويعطيكي الحكمة لفهم أفكاره وطرقه (لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم ولا طرقكم طرقي، يقول الرب ـ لأنه كما علت السماوات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم)!
> 
> الحقيقة أنا كنت أول واحد يشوف التوبيك ده وأول واحد كمان يكتب يرد عليكي، لكن فجأة وقفت ولغيت الرسالة لما افتكرت سؤالك القديم: ليه ربنا خلق أو على الأقل سمح بالشر في العالم؟ الحقيقة ده هو نفس سؤالك النهارده، وإن كان بصيغة مختلفة وفي سياق مختلف. عشان كده بعيدا عن الفلسفة خليني على الأقل أكتب مجموعة مبادئ أساسية وأفكار عامة تلخص رأيي، مع التركيز على حالة صديقتك:
> ​1-    نعم، السحر ممكن يقتل.. مفيش أي مانع.. وبالتالي صديقتك، نعم، ممكن أوي تكون ضحية لـ"جريمة قتل"! الفرق الوحيد إن أداة الجريمة هنا مختلفة وغير تقليدية.. بل ده نفسه كان سبب رئيسي لتحريم السحر وتجريمه في معظم الديانات والمجتمعات.. رغم إنه في الأساس علم وفن.. لكن "*الطاقة*" اللي بيتعامل السحر معاها طاقة رهيبة ومدمرة، وغالبا بتقضي حتى على صاحبها نفسه.
> ...


*بتول بشكرك من كل قلبى على مشاركتك الجميلة والافكار اللى طرحتها وصدقنى اللى انا فيه ده مش عتاب اولوم لربنا اد ماهو سؤال ومحتاجة ليه اجابة واضحة 
انا عارفة انها دلوقتى فى مكان احسن بكتير من اللى انا فيه 
ولكن اللى قاهر قلبى هو الظلم واحساسى بالعجز كتير كنا بنشوفها بتتألم ومش كنا قادرين نفيدها باى شىء غير الصلاة لغاية ماجيه وقت عليا 
ابتديت اقول لربنا انت فين يارب ارجوك تعالى انقذ بنتك من ايد ابليس لانها بتتعذب وانت مترضاش تشوف بنتك كدا 
اكيد ربنا ليه حكمة فى كل اللى حصل واكيد انا او اهلها هنعرفها بعدين 
ولكن انا نفسى فى اجابة للاسئلة اللى طرحتها بالتحديد فى اخر التوبيك  يمكن ارتاح وابطل تفكير 
لانى جويا مشاعر متناقضة كتير حزن على اللى حصلها وفرح لمكانتها اللى وصلتلها ولكن يفضل جوايا اسئلة كتير محيرة نفسى الاقيلها اجابة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

-     مرة تانية: سواء كان اسمها "شيطان" أو اسمها "مرض" أو اسمها "طاقة  سلبية"، مش محتاجين أبدا نسأل يارب إنت فين وإزاي تسمح بكل ده؟ عشان كده  قلتلك في البداية اعتبريها حتى جريمة قتل.. هل بتقفي قدام كل جريمة قتل  وتهزك الأسئلة ويزلزلك الموقف؟ اشمعنا المرة دي؟ ببساطة لأنك المرة دي  شايفة الموقف كله *خطأ*: شايفة "شياطين" بتتربص بإنسانة بريئة بنت  ربنا وبتنجح في تعذيبها وحتى بتنجح في قتلها في النهاية.. شايفة معاناة  البنت وشايفة "ظلم" زي ما قلتي. لكن *الرؤية دي نفسها اللي خطأ *يا رورو.. اللي حصل ببساطة "مرض" على أقل تقدير، أو "جريمة قتل" على أسوأ تقدير.. وفي الحالتين ربنا خلق *"قوانين" بتحكم الكون*، وده لا يتعارض أبدا مع محبته أو حمايته.

*اسمحلى ارد على الجزء ده بالتحديد لانه شد انتباهى اوووووووى 
انت هنا بتقول اعتبريها جريمة قتل هنا الموضوع مختلف 
اه النتيجة واحدة وهو الموت لكن جريمة القتل بيتم الموت فى نفس اللحظة 
يعنى مفيش سنين عذاب من المرض والالم هى اتعذبت 6 سنسن وزى ما قولت اتحرمت من كل شىء حلو اى واحدة فى مكانها عايشاه منهم الخلفة 
فضلت تقاسى كتير وتطلب ربنا ومتلقيش  استجابة ترجع تلومه وهنا انا كتير بعزرها لانها بشر ضعيف اكيد ربنا بيحبها وهى بنته ولكن سؤالى اللى هفضل اردده ليه يسمح للشر ده يحصل فى بنته وهو قادر يمنعه 
ومش معنى كلامى انه بقوله ليه لا انا اضعف من انى اقول لربنا ليه
ولكن انا كبنت ليه وهو ابويا بساله بمحبة نفسى الاقى ردود على الاسئلة اللى جوايا 
ميرسى يا بتول لمشاركتك الجميلة دى* 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 يونيو 2013)

ميرسي ليكي ولتقديرك الغالي.. أسئلتك الأخيرة يا رورو هي اللي احنا بنسميها إجمالا "سؤال الشر".. وده من أصعب الأسئلة بالنسبة للمؤمن، حتى بشهادة *قديس *زي أغسطين نفسه! وده اللي عشانه قررت امبارح ألغي الرسالة اللي كنت بالفعل بدأت كتابتها. 


طبعا مش ح اقدر أجاوبك هنا أو دلوقت إجابة حقيقية وافية شافية.. لكن مرة تانية ح اتكلم في أفكار عامة باختصار شديد: الفكرة الأولى هي فكرة "*الشر*" ذاته.. الفكرة التانية هي مفهوم "*ربنا*" نفسه. إذا فعلا تعبتي من السؤال ده وعايزة ترتاحي يبقا لازم تعيدي النظر في الفكرتين أو المفهومين دول *تحديدا*.. أولا *يعني إيه شر*؟ مين اللي قال إن الموت على سبيل المثال شر، أو إن الألم نفسه شر؟ صحيح إن النزوع الإنساني هو *دائما *نحو المتعة *ودائما* تجنبا للألم، لكن ده لا يعني أبدا ـ *من وجهة نظر الله* ـ إن أي شيء من "الشرور" دي *فعلا شر*.. بل بالعكس تماما: في التصوف اليهودي القديم وحتى في بعض مدارس الكابالا: *لا يوجد شر على الإطلاق في العالم! *

الكتاب المقدس نفسه يتعارض في نصوص كتير مع الفكر ده.. وعشان كده الكلام ده لا يقال عادة في منتديات، غير إنه مصنف دائما كفلسفة أو كتصوف أو كحكمة خاصة.. لكن هي دي إجابة سؤالك طالما سألتي أكتر من مرة. 

الكتاب ببساطة بيتعامل مع العالم بلغة العالم وحسب تصميم العالم، والعالم مبني على "*الثنائية*" أو "القطبية": يعني الخير مقابل الشر.. النور مقابل الظلمة.. الحياة مقابل الموت.. الشمال مقابل الجنوب.. وهكذا.. أما بالنسبة لله: هل تعتقدي إن الله خاضع للثنائية؟ هل تعتقدي أن الله وهو ـ مثلا ـ كلي الحضور في الوجود عنده هو كمان ثنائية "هنا" مقابل "هناك"، أو "فوق" مقابل "تحت"؟ هل بالنسبة له ـ وهو نور العالم ـ عنده ثنائية النور مقابل الظلمة؟ هل بالنسبة له ـ وهو كلي البر والقداسة ـ عنده ثنائية الخير مقابل الشر؟ 


إذن من وجهة نظر ربنا *مفيش حاجة أصلا اسمها شر*.. زي الشمس: مفيش من وجهة نظر الشمس حاجة أصلا اسمها الظلام، لأن هي مصدر النور نفسه، *أينما تكون يغرق العالم في النور*!

بالمثل: *أينما يكون الله يغرق الإنسان في الخير*، حتى لو كانت التجربة في القاموس البشري اسمها "ألم" أو "مرض" أو "ظلم" أو "حرمان" أو أي شيء آخر احنا بنعتبره "شر". ده ببساطة هو سر "الرضا" و"السلام" و"الرجاء" الكامل والدائم عند القديسين، حتى في قلب التجارب، لأنهم ببساطة عبروا "*ثنائية الإنسان*" ودخلوا في "*الحضور الإلهي*" المستمر (إليه نأتي، وعنده نصنع منزلا)، أي دخلوا في "*الواحدية*" وليس "*الثنائية*"، وبالتالي هم في *الفرح دائما والسلام دائما والرجاء دائما و"الخير" دائما! *

...............................

شوفي كتبنا أد إيه ولسه ما قلناش حاجة عن ربنا نفسه! يعني إيه بقا ربنا؟ محتاجين هنا نكتب أد اللي فات ده مرتين.. لذلك أكتفي دلوقت بالقدر ده.. وأصلي ربنا يفتح عينك وقلبك لفهم حقائقه ومعاينة أسراره.. الموضوع طبعا مش ثقافة ولا قراءة لكن أولا *نقاوة *قلب، وإنتي يا أختي الجميلة قلبك نقي جدا، بس اثبتي في الكرمة وتمسكي بقوة وترس الإيمان وكل الفهم ح تدركيه وكل الحقائق ح تنكشف تدريجيا أمامك في وقتها. 


أشكرك مرة تانية على الموضوع وعلى تقديرك ومحبتك، صلي لأجل ضعفي. 


* * *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

> اة فيه اعمال  سحرية و الحاجات دى و حصلت مع ناس اعرفها .. بس مش الرهبان اللى بيعرفوا فى  الحاجات دى .. و اللى بيعرف انها موجودة بيعرف يفكها .. على حد علمى بيبقى  ناس علمانية بس عندهم الموهبة دى .. الموضوع بيبقى مشاكل نفسية اكتر منها  عضوية .. يعنى ان واحدة متتجوزش او متحسش براحة كدة يعنى .. لكن مرض أول  مرة اسمع عنها


تمام كدا ياشقاوة تقريبا نفس رأيي
انا اول مره في حياتي اسمع عن سحر او عمل يؤدي الي مرض وموت !!!!!!!!
ممكن السحر او العمل يبقي تعب نفسي فعلا اكتر ماهو عضوي وده انا شوفته وقابلته في حياتي في ناس كتير



> وصدقينى كنت كتير بقولها لا متصدقيش لانها كانت بتعاتب ربنا وتقوله ليه تسمح بكدا انت وحدك القادر تمنع الاعمال دى
> بجد مبقتش عارفة مين الصح ومين الغلط


زي ماقولتلك يارورو انا شايفه ان دي تجربه وصليب من ربنا
وكدا كدا ربنا كان كاتبلها المرض ده يعني مالوش اي علاقه بأي اسحار ولا اعمال .



> 1-     نعم، السحر ممكن يقتل.. مفيش أي مانع.. وبالتالي صديقتك، نعم، ممكن أوي  تكون ضحية لـ"جريمة قتل"! الفرق الوحيد إن أداة الجريمة هنا مختلفة وغير  تقليدية.. بل ده نفسه كان سبب رئيسي لتحريم السحر وتجريمه في معظم الديانات  والمجتمعات.. رغم إنه في الأساس علم وفن.. لكن "*الطاقة*" اللي بيتعامل السحر معاها طاقة رهيبة ومدمرة، وغالبا بتقضي حتى على صاحبها نفسه.





> النهارده فيه ملايين بتموت بسبب السرطان أو الإيدز أو حتى قوة السحر وطاقنه السرية


اول مره للاسف اختلف معاك في مشاركة يااستاذي
يمكن لاني مش قادره استوعب ولا اقتنع ولا اصدق اللي بتقوله 
ويمكن كمان لاني مؤمنة ان المرض بالتحديد دي حاجه بتاعة ربنا وحده ومفيش انسان علي وجه الارض يقدر يشاركة فيها مهما كانت الطريقه سواء بسحر بقي او عمل او شعوذة والحاجات الغريبه دي !..
ولكن وجهه نظر حضرتك تُحترم .


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2013)

*اسمحيلى ارد عليكى .. وهتكون اجابتى غريبه اوى .. بس دى حقيقيه انا واثقه منها ... *

*لو وقفنا بدايةً عند نقطه الشيطان لا يمس جسد الانسان ... فللأسف لا ... هو بيمسه ... اذا كان يستطيع ان يمس الاقوى منه وهو روحه ونفسه فمابالكم بجسده ... وهذا جميعاً لاحظناه بوضوح فى قصة ايوب ... الشيطان مس ابناؤه ... مس ممتلكاته ... مس جسده ... فيد الشيطان لا تقتصر عن اى شئ الا اذا منعتها يد الرب *
*هذا بدايةً ..*

*ثانياً يجب ان اوضح شئ فى منتهى الخطوره ... وهو ان ايوب ما تعرض له كان تجربه من الشيطان نفسه .. وليس (عمل) او سحر نتيجة حقد البشر او اهوائهم ..*

*نأتى لأمر صديقتك .. نيح الرب نفسها .. قد تكون بالفعل اصيبت بهذا المرض نتيجه عمل سحرى ... وهذا وارد جداً ولو توجهت لاحد الكنائس - لا يشترط الطائفه - لكانوا تعرفوا على هذا الامر ... واقول كنائس وليس اشخاص عاديين حتى يتم الامر بشكل سليم ... ولا نقع فى كارثه اكبر*​*
ليه ربنا بيسمح بالاعمال دى ؟
اسمحى لى ان اسئلك ... ما الذى لا يسمح به الرب ... للأسف الطبيعه التى خلقها ووضع قوانينها تمنعه من التدخل لمنع الكثير ... فالرب يعمل ومن العدل ان يعمل الشيطان ايضاً 
فالزوان متروك مع الحنطه الى ان يتم الحصاد .. 

ايه ذنب البنت انها تموت نتيجة كره وحقد من ناس عليها ؟
وماذنب الاطفال الذين يقتلون كل يوم جراء الجوع .. جراء الاضطهاد جراء الحروب ... ماذنب الاب الذى لا يجد ما يستر به ابناؤه ... انه الزوان الذى لا يستطيع الرب - فى الوقت الحالى - حصده ...

 ربنا ليه سلطان على كل شىء ليه ميوقفش عمل الشيطان ده ؟
وماذا هناك ايضاً تريديه ان يوقفه ... ان اوقف اعمال الشيطان وشره ... سنكون حينئذ فى السماء ونحن على الارض ... الانسان اختار بأرادته الحره ان يحيا فى هذا العالم الذى صار ملكاً لأبليس ... ليكن ... الرب لا يمكنه وقف هذا لانه اعطانا حرية الاختيار ولا يمكن كسر او تخطى هذه الحريه ... 

 ازاى الاعمال دى تأثر فى اولاد المسيح ؟
لا ... الاعمار والسحر والشعوذه لا تؤثر فى اولاد المسيح ... نحن لسنا "سبيل" لكل مار ليلقى بأعماله وسحره علينا ويمتلك حياتنا ... من اعطوا حياتهم للمسيح لا يستطيع احد ان يأخذها من يده ... 

ولكن السؤال الاهم ... هل جميعنا اولاد المسيح ... ؟؟
هل بالذهاب الى الكنيسه كل احد والتناول بشكل اسبوعى يحصنك ضد الاعمال والسحر ... ؟ 

هنا الاجابه ... جميعنا مسيحيون ... وجميعنا نذهب لقضاء ساعه ونص فى الكنيسه بشكل اسبوعى وجميعنا نأخذ قرباناً وقليل من النبيذ ... ومن يفعلون هذه الاشياء يستطيع ان يتسلط عليهم ابليس ... ولكن من حملوا صليبهم بأمانه ... ويلاقوا ربنا يسوع كل يوم على المذبح وفى بيوتهم والشوارع ... ومن يتناولوا جسده ودمه المقدس ولو بشكل غير دائم .. يستحيل لابليس ان يمسهم ...

هل ربنا بيدى فرصة للانسان الشرير انه يتوب وهل هيقبل توبته بعد اذيه حد برىء ؟
لقد غفر لمن قتلوه وسحقوه ... لقد غفر لديماس الذى امضى مشوار عمره فى سرقه ونهب ارواح الابراياء ... 
لقد غفر لبطرس الذى انكره ... وتمنى ان يلتفت اليه يهوذا مره ليخبره انه غفر له ... وغفر لى 

  كل لحظه من حياتنا هى فرصه لان نطلب مغفره موجوده من الاساس ... كالشيك المكتوب وينقصه الامضاء ... 
وهى تتوقف على الطلب ... الهنا لجة حب ... ولا يعرف سوى ان يقدم الحب ...  

 وهل الانسان اللى بيحصل فيه كدا هو بعيد عن ربنا ؟*
*44 ثم يقول: أرجع إلى بيتي الذي خرجت منه. فيأتي ويجده فارغا مكنوسا مزينا 
*
*ان كان المسيح فى القلب يستحيل ان يقيم فيه شيطان لا بسحر ولا بعمل ولا تؤثر عليه عرافه ... 
ولا اى شئ .... فقط فلنملئ قلوبنا بالمسيح ... 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يونيو 2013)

ابنتى/ روزو
ربنا ما حدش يقوله ليه عملت كده
ربنا له تدبير تانى هو اختار هذه البنت لشىء افضل
نحن لانعلم شىء عن اسرار الكون ولا عن قدرة الله
الرب قادر على كل شىء
الرب بيختار لنا الافضل رغم اننا لا نعلم انه الافضل


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تمام كدا ياشقاوة تقريبا نفس رأيي
> انا اول مره في حياتي اسمع عن سحر او عمل يؤدي الي مرض وموت !!!!!!!!
> ممكن السحر او العمل يبقي تعب نفسي فعلا اكتر ماهو عضوي وده انا شوفته وقابلته في حياتي في ناس كتير
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى اكيد المرض بتاع ربنا بس بجد السحر ممكن ياثر على حد بالمرض وده فعلا اللى كانت فيه صحبتى 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *اسمحيلى ارد عليكى .. وهتكون اجابتى غريبه اوى .. بس دى حقيقيه انا واثقه منها ... *
> 
> *لو وقفنا بدايةً عند نقطه الشيطان لا يمس جسد الانسان ... فللأسف لا ... هو بيمسه ... اذا كان يستطيع ان يمس الاقوى منه وهو روحه ونفسه فمابالكم بجسده ... وهذا جميعاً لاحظناه بوضوح فى قصة ايوب ... الشيطان مس ابناؤه ... مس ممتلكاته ... مس جسده ... فيد الشيطان لا تقتصر عن اى شئ الا اذا منعتها يد الرب *
> *هذا بدايةً ..*
> ...


*وايت بجد اجابتك عجبتنى جدا ومش عارفة اقتبس ايه ولا ايه كلامك صح وانا اقتنعت بيه *


> *هل ربنا بيدى فرصة للانسان الشرير انه يتوب وهل هيقبل توبته بعد اذيه حد برىء ؟
> لقد غفر لمن قتلوه وسحقوه ... لقد غفر لديماس الذى امضى مشوار عمره فى سرقه ونهب ارواح الابراياء ...
> لقد غفر لبطرس الذى انكره ... وتمنى ان يلتفت اليه يهوذا مره ليخبره انه غفر له ... وغفر لى *


 وهما فى الاخر 
 اسمحيلى  ارد عليكى انا  مختلفة معاكى فى النقطة دى  اه انا معاكى ان ربنا بيقبل توبة  الخاطىء لكن فين العدل لو ربنا قبل الناس دول وهل البنت دى تكون حياتها  انتهت واتظلمت عاوزة اسالك سؤال  يعنى انا افضل طول عمرى بعمل خطاياوشر واعمال اسحار للناس والناس دى تموت بسبب كرهى وحقدى وبعدى عن ربنا 
وفى الاخر اقدم توبة   يعنى انا عارفة ان ربنا هيقبل توبيتى 
يبقى اعمل اللى انا عاوزاه بقى 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

*ممكن أسألك سؤال شخصى و ما تزعليش منى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ممكن أسألك سؤال شخصى و ما تزعليش منى ؟؟؟​*


*اكيد يا ايرو اتفضلى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى/ روزو
> ربنا ما حدش يقوله ليه عملت كده
> ربنا له تدبير تانى هو اختار هذه البنت لشىء افضل
> نحن لانعلم شىء عن اسرار الكون ولا عن قدرة الله
> ...


*استاذى ميرسى جدا لمرورك الغالى بس انا 
جوايا اسئلة كتير وكنت محتاجة اعرف الاجابة 
انا مقدرش اقول لربنا ليه مين انا علشان اقوله ليه وازاى 
بس ميمنعش انى بنته وبعاتب ابويا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*الاخت راجية رجاء مراعاة أنك فى منتدى مسيحى
كل مشاركه باية قرأنيه وكل كلامك وارائك من منظور اسلامى 
وده أمر مرفوض بلا أى نقاش 
رجاء الحذر لكى لا تتعرض مشاركاتك للحذف المستمر وأيضاً لاخذ انذار لمخالفة قوانين المنتدى وفى النهايه قد تخسرين عضويتك معنا
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*الاخت راجية رجاء مراعاة أنك فى منتدى مسيحى
كل مشاركه باية قرأنيه وكل كلامك وارائك من منظور اسلامى 
وده أمر مرفوض بلا أى نقاش 
رجاء الحذر لكى لا تتعرض مشاركاتك للحذف المستمر وأيضاً لاخذ انذار لمخالفة قوانين المنتدى وفى النهايه قد تخسرين عضويتك معنا
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## راجية الرحمان (15 يونيو 2013)

لكن اناماقرات انو ممنوع اتحدث عن ديني بالمنتدى 

المهم انا اسفة


----------



## dodoz (15 يونيو 2013)

_بصى يا قمر احنا ولاد ربنا 
وهو قال من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى 
واى حاجة بتحصل لينا بتبقى بسماح وتدبير منه هو 
لان مقاصد الله لا يعلمها سوى الله 
والشيطان ميقدرش يعمل يمسنا او يجربنا إلا بسماح من ربنا 
ربنا دايما بيسمح بالتجارب والشدائد علشان احنا من الأخر كده 
مش بنروحله غير لما بناخد على دماغنا يعنى مش بنفتكروه غير لما بنتعرض لمحنة او تجربة 
والمرض ممكن يكون للتنقية زى الذهب كده بيتعرض للنار كتيير علشان يصبح ذهب نقى 
 وممكن ربنا يكون حب يمتحن ايمانها ومدى تمسكها بيه 
وممكن التجربة دى مش تفيد الشخص المتعرض ليها بس لكن ممكن تفيد الاشخاص الى حواليها برضه 
والتجربة بتخلى الواحد يصلى اكتر ما كان بيصلى فى الأول سواء هو او الى حواليه 
بصى احنا ممكن نفترض حاجات كتير بس عمرنا ما هنعرف ايه الحاجة الأكيدة 
لكن مينفعش نقول ليه يا رب ومينفعش نعترض على ارادة ربنا لان دى حكمة ربنا 
مثال على كده : ان احنا مينفعش نعترض على الضيقات والأضطهادات الى بنتعرض ليها فى البلد 
لاننا واثقين فى ربنا وتدابيره لينا وان كلــــــــه للخير 


_​


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اسمحيلى  ارد عليكى انا  مختلفة معاكى فى النقطة دى  اه انا معاكى ان ربنا بيقبل توبة  الخاطىء لكن فين العدل لو ربنا قبل الناس دول وهل البنت دى تكون حياتها  انتهت واتظلمت عاوزة اسالك سؤال  يعنى انا افضل طول عمرى بعمل خطاياوشر واعمال اسحار للناس والناس دى تموت بسبب كرهى وحقدى وبعدى عن ربنا
> وفى الاخر اقدم توبة   يعنى انا عارفة ان ربنا هيقبل توبيتى
> يبقى اعمل اللى انا عاوزاه بقى​


*لو هو تاب توبه صادقه ... ايه المانع*
*بولس الرسول .. قصدى شاول الطرسوسى ... قتل مسيحين كتير جداً ... ودمر بيوت كتير جداً وتسبب فى ان ناس تنكر المسيح بردو ... ولما تاب صار بولس ... *

*ربنا بيغفر ودة لانه المحبه ... وبيشيل الخطيه فى صليبه ويدفع تمنها هو لانه العدل ... *
​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2013)

سلام في الرب يسوع لكل من يحبه من قلبه
أولاً هل ديان الأرض كلها لا يصنع عدلاً، وهو الذي قضى للإنسان بعدل محبته لينقذه بالصليب، إذ تنازل نزول مذهل آخذاً شكل العبد وإذ وجد في الهيئه كإنسان أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، وفي الصليب أشهر العدو جهاراً وسلب كل امتعته ولم يعد له سلطاناً على أرواح البشر أن لم يعطوه هذا السلطان بأن يستسلموا لأفكاره التي تسممهم ليشكوا في نبع العدل: الله محبة...

إخوتي الأحباء في الرب، المسيح الحي اجتاز الموت لكي لا يتسلط الموت على أحد، بل يصير معبرنا للمجد في شدة ضيق آلام الزمان الحاضر، فالشيطان سلطانه على الجسد في حدود ضيقة للغاية لكن لا يقدر على مس قلب أحد أو داخله أن لم يستسلم له بالتمام، وكل أعمال السحر والشعوذة لا تمس ابناً لله حتى لو حدث وكان هذا ما جرى له من عمل عدو كل خير، لأن له سلطان على الجسد فقط في أضيق الحدود، لأنه مقيد بصليب يسوع...

وأود أن أعلم من الذي قال أن هذا من أعمال السحر، أرهبان قالوا هذا !!! ومن أين لهم أن يعرفوا هذا الكلام، فهؤلاء الرهبان لم يعرفوا عمل الله الحقيقي، فمن واجبهم أن يصلوا لأجلها لا أن يقولوا لها أن هذا سحر وهذا الكلام الذي يفرغ من عمل الله ونور الإنجيل، لأن كيف لمسيحي له سلطان على إرادته أن يعمل فيه إبليس أي عمل كما يحلو له، فعدو الخير افرغت قوته بصليب ربنا يسوع، فرجاء أن تزيلوا من أفكاركهم هذا التعليم الفاسد البعيد عن عمل الله تماماً...


 فيا إخوتي الله لا يرضى بالشرّ ولا يسمح به قط، لأنه لا يجرب أحد بالشرور، وأن تركنى مريضاً فطوبى لنا لأن كل تعب ومرض وضيق هو لحساب مجد الله فينا، ولم يعد للموت سلطاناً علينا لأن لنا حياة هي المسيح والموت لنا صار ربحاً لأننا نخلع الجسد لنلتقي برب الجنود الكامل بإشراق نور وجهه علينا فنفرح بفرح عظيم لا ينطق به ومجيد، فطوبى لها لأن العريس في انتظرها ليُكلل تعبها بمجده الخاص كساءً نفسها آمين


----------



## خادم البتول (15 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ....................................
> 
> وأود أن أعلم من الذي قال أن هذا من أعمال السحر، أرهبان قالوا هذا !!! ومن أين لهم أن يعرفوا هذا الكلام، فهؤلاء الرهبان لم يعرفوا عمل الله الحقيقي، فمن واجبهم أن يصلوا لأجلها لا أن يقولوا لها أن هذا سحر وهذا الكلام الذي يفرغ من عمل الله ونور الإنجيل، لأن كيف لمسيحي له سلطان على إرادته أن يعمل فيه إبليس أي عمل كما يحلو له، فعدو الخير افرغت قوته بصليب ربنا يسوع، فرجاء أن تزيلوا من أفكاركهم هذا التعليم الفاسد البعيد عن عمل الله تماماً...
> ​




ومَن قال ـ أستاذي الحبيب ـ أن للمسيحي سلطان حقا على *إرادته*؟ نعم، هذا ما نطمح له ونصبو، لكن *الواقع يختلف جذريا *عن ذلك. لقد تجاهلت عمدا اعتراض الأخت الغالية بتول على بعض رسالتي ـ وأرجو منها أن تسامحني ـ ذلك لأنني ابتداء لا أريد الخوض في موضوع السحر. ولكن ما دمتَ قد تدخلتَ بنفسك فالحق أقول لك: نعم، في الواقع أمراض مرجعها عقلي وروحي بحت، وهذا ما كانوا قديما يسمونه *السحر*. في الواقع *مات *الآلاف موتا، في كل أرجاء العالم، ظاهريا بسبب السرطان وغيره من أمراض شاذة، ولكن باطنيا بسبب السحر، خاصة سحر الفودو الأفريقي، والذي جاء منه الفرع المعروف لدينا باسم "الشعبذة" أو "الشعوذة"! الفرق كله هو أننا لم نتفق بعد ماذا يعني السحر حقا، بل ماذا يعني العقل نفسه! 


دعنا أولا نعلن أن *كل شيء في الوجود يتم بإذن الله وسماحه*، ولنعلن أيضا ـ ولو دون تفصيل وجدال ـ على أن *كل شر يقبع وراءه الشيطان*. الآن لو أخرجت مسدسا وضربت مسيحيا بالرصاص: هل يموت أم لا يموت؟ نعم، *سيموت*. ببساطة سيموت، بغض النظر تماما عن كل ما نكتب أنا وأنت هنا. سيموت رغم أنف كل التعاليم وكل الوصايا وكل الصلاوات وكل الأسرار. لماذا؟ لأن الجسد هنا يخضع لقانون آخر ـ قانون أنشأه *الله *أيضا ـ هو ببساطة قانون "*السببية*". 


عمل الرب إذن ـ فقط في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية ـ هو: أن تطيش الرصاصة على سبيل المثال.. أو أن يفسد المسدس فلا يستجيب الزناد.. أو ألا تلتقي ابتداء في طريقك بهذا المعتوه أو ذاك الذي يحمل مسدسا.. أو ـ في حالة نادرة ـ أن تكون أنت نفسك مرتديا *القميص الواقي من الرصاص*!

بالمثل أمر السحر بالضبط: ضع هنا بدلا من الرصاصة كلمة سحر، وسوف يستقيم المعنى تماما.. وأما ما تقصده أنت وأخوتنا جميعا فهو "*القميص الواقي من الرصاص*"، وذلك قصد الرسول ـ في نفس السياق تقريبا في أفسس ـ حين قال "سلاح الله الكامل"! ولكن مَن منا يرتدي حقا سلاح الله الكامل في كل وقت؟ أتمنى.. بالطبع.. ولكن *ليس هذا هو الواقع*.. الواقع هو أن السحر "رصاصة عقلية/روحية" تصيب الإنسان في أية لحظة إذا وقع في هذا الطريق.. وإذا لم يكن تحت سلاح الله الكامل.. والواقع هو أن السحر نوع من "الطاقة" الموجهة والتي يمكنها التأثير عن بعد.. ولأنه ـ ككل شيء آخر ـ يخضع لقانون السببية، هناك أيضا من يستطيعون علاجه، وإن كانوا نادرين.


لذلك عن ضعفي ـ مع *احترامي وتقديري *الكامل بالطبع لرأيك ـ أصدق أولئك الرهبان تماما، بل أعتبرهم عباقرة طغاة في الإدراك والعلم والفهم لأنهم اكتشفوا العلة الحقيقية، وإن لم يساعدوا في حلها.. وأما حديثي الآن ـ وأنت من قبل ومن بعد أستاذنا ومرشدنا ـ فلأنني لا أريد جيلا جديدا من "*الدراويش*" الذين يسقطون في النهاية برصاصات الشر، وإنما أطلب بالأحرى "*جبابرة الروح*" الذي يعرفون بواطن الأمور: "*جبابرة .. قابضون سيوفا ومتعلمون الحرب، كل رجل سيفه على فخذه من هول الليل*".. نعم، علينا ـ مع سلاح الله الكامل ـ أن "*نتعلم الحرب*"، أو أن ندرك *على الأقل *حقيقتها وماهيتها وأبعادها، لأننا في *هول ليل *الخطيئة لا نسلم حقا إلا أن يكون السيف حاضرا!


 * * *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2013)

الحقيقه انا مصدقه جدا الحاله دى  وانا واثقه انها كانت بعيده كل البعد عن ربنا 
علشان كده اعمال الشيطان جابت نتيجه 
واعرف حاله كان الشيطان بيتعبه جدا لدرحة ميقدرش حتى يروح شغله 
من شدة الالم لكن  الدكاتره قالوا معندكش حاجه عضويه ودا مرض نفسى 
بس ربنا خلصه على ايد احد الكهنه المباركين ( مش ابونا مكارى على فكره )
لكن سؤال رورو هل الموضوع دا غير حاجه فى علاقتك بربنا 
او خلاكى خايفه من جواكى


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

ربنآ يعزيكـِ رورو حبيبتى ويعزى أهل صديقتكـ
تأكدى إن مع آلمسيح أفضل جداً 

بصى عن نفسى أنآ مش مكونة فكرة محددة تجآهـ موضوع آلسحر دآ
كل إللى أعرفه زى آلمعظم " *سمعت* " إن نآس مروآ بتجآرب زى دى ، و " *إتحكآلى* " من بعض أشخآص كتجربة شخصية ،
وقريت إن دآ حصل وبيحصل ...
بس فى آلنهآية أنآ *مآقدرش أتعآمل مع دآ كحقيقة أو دليل ملموس* .. 
وحتى مش بشككـ فى إللى بيحكوآ ، بس ممكن يكونوآ هم نفسهم مش مدركين للحقيقة آلفعلية

فآلسؤآل إللى بيوآجهنى فى آلموضوع مش ليه يآرب ممكن تسمح بدآ .. لكن هل *لو آلسحر حقيقية *فهيكون بآلشكل إللى بسمعه بيه..؟
زى مآ قآل أستآذنآ أيمن .. بعد مآ ربنآ بذل نفسه ليرفع عنآ سلطآن آلخطية
ينفع يتوجد سلطآن آخر يحركنى كمفعول به بآلشكل دآ من غير مآ يكون فيه إمكآنية لموآجهته بقوة أخرى نآبعة من دآخلى
حتى فكرة إنى أروح لشخص يفكلى آلعمل ..؟ إزآى ..؟ أنآ كدآ مآ زلت مفعول به أسيره تحت سلآطينهم 
وبردو آلموضوع  برآ نطآق مبدأ آلسببية إللى خآدم شرحه بوضوح

فشخصياُ عندى قنآعة إن *مفيش قوة* فى آلدنيآ تغلب إرآدة آلإنسآن آلحرة إللى منحهآله ربنآ وبيدعمهآ بتوآجده فى حيآته.. 
دآ لو فعلاً سآمحله يتوآجد فى حيآته
ومش بس إرآدة للشفآء .. إرآدة حتى للتعآمل مع آلإيذآء بشكل يمكن أحسن من لو مآكنش حصل


شوفى دآ كله وأحنآ مآعترفنآش بآلسحر .. وحتى لو إعترفنآ بيه مش هنقدر نتأكد إن حآلة محددة كمثآل صديقتكـ ربنآ يرحمهآ إنهآ إتعرضتله
بس إللى متأكدين منه إن مع ربنآ *مفيش سلطآن يقدر يتحكم فينآ غير لو طوعنآ أو تركنآ نفسنآ ليه *






*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معاكى ان الحياه غير عادلة واكيد انا عارفة مكانتها فى السماء دلوقتى لانه زى ما قولتى مرض الملكوت
> ولكن ايه اخره اللىعملوا فيها كدا
> سؤال بيلح عليا وعاوزاكى تجاوبى عليه
> لو الناس اللى عملولها كدا تابوا واعترفوا ربنا هيقبل توبيتهم
> لو ربنا قبل توبيتهم يبقى عادل ؟*



*إذا كان ربنا بيبقبل توبة الساحر نفسه .. زى كبريانوس الساحر .. و هيفضل عادل طبعًا .. مادام الانسان تاب يبقى لازم ربنا يقبلها .. دة وعده .. السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بارًا لا يحتاجون إلى التوبة  .. مقالش بقا خاطئ بخطية شكلها ايه .. عندك القديس موسى الاسود .. هل كان فيه أشر منه فى الارض ؟؟ زنا و قتل و سرقة و خيانة و ماخفى كان اعظم .. و نهايته " القديس القوى الانبا موسى الاسود " .. الانجيل مقالش نبص لبداية حياتهم شكلها ايه .. قال " انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم و تمثلوا بايمانهم " 

احنا بنتكلم بدافع الانتقام .. لازم ربنا ينتقم من اللى غلط .. لازم ربنا يشويه لازم يحرقه فى جهنم للابد و ميقبلش منه توبة .. ازاى ربنا يضيع حق الغلبانة اللى ماتت .. بس الهنا مش المنتقم الجبار .. 

عارفة احنا عاملين زى مين .. زى العمال اللى صاحب الكرم جابهم يشتغلوا فى كرمه و اتفق معاهم على درهم ياخدوه فى اخر اليوم .. و بعد شوية نزل السوق تانى و جاب عمال تانى و اتفق معاهم على نفس الدرهم .. و فى اخر النهار نزل السوق و جاب عمال و قالهم اشتغلوا .. فى الاخر كان الكل اجرتهم درهم .. ربنا كدة مش عادل ؟ العمال اللى اشتغلوا من اول اليوم قالوا زينا بالظبط .. هما يجوا فى الاخر و ياخدوا زينا ؟؟ مع ان ربنا من الاول مضحكش علينا .. قالنا اجرتنا درهم واحد و هنشتغل فى عز الشمس .. قالنا اجرتنا الملكوت و هنشوف حروب و صعوبات حياتية كتير .. مضحكش علينا ولا خدعنا بكلام معسول .. كان صريح و كل كلمة قالها بتتنفذ بالحرف *


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2013)

أخي الحبيب في الرب خادم البتول والمحبوب جداً في كنيسة الله
أنا لا أتكلم قط عن من هو لم يدخل بعد في سرّ التجديد وظل في إنسانيته العتيقة تحت سلطان الموت ويتهيأ له بكونه يمارس الحياة الروحية الشكلية أنه قريب من الله ويُرضيه، لأن هناك فرق كبير بل وعظيم ما بين من لم يدخل في سرّ التجديد من الأساس، والحياة في المسيح لم يتذوقها كواقع خبرة وتظهر في النصرة بقوة الإنسان الجديد المولود من الله، وبين إنسان دخل في سرّ التجديد وسقط تحت ضعف، لأن هناك فرق عظيم بين الأثنين، فرق السماء والأرض، مثل العبد والابن، فالعبد مع أنه في البيت لكن معرض أن يُطرد خارجاً لأي سبب، أما الابن حتى لو تعب أو سقط أو ضعف أو حصل له أي شيء فهو ابن يستحيل يُطرد أو يُخرج خارجاً أو يُترك للأعداء...
والإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي، له سلطاناً ناله من الله، أولاً تذوق حرية مجد أولاد الله وأصبح له سلطاناً على إرادته بالخليقة الجديدة [ إذن أن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ]، وسلطانه في أن يستخدم ما ناله من الله من قوة حسب الإنسان الجديد أن تبع الرب في التجديد الذي أعطانا أي [ السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو ]، بل وأعطانا القوة من عنده لذلك قال الرسول لكل مسيحي حقيقي مولود من الله: [ قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم ] [ قاوموه راسخين في الإيمان ] الإيمان الحي طبعاً...

فكلنا - أن كنا آمنا حقاً بمسيح القيامة والحياة ونحيا في سرّ التجديد - محفوظين بقوة الله لخلاص مستعد أن يُعلن في الزمان الأخير، والشيطان ليس له الحرية على النفس ليفعل ما شاء أن لم يعطيه الإنسان - وحده - هذا السلطان على ذاته فقط، أما من تمسك بالرب يسوع مهما ما مس الشيطان جسده فأنه غير قادر على أن يمس قلبه أو فكره لأن الرب حال حول خائفيه يحفظهم من الشرير، فالشرير لا يمس من صار ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد.. هذا هو قصدي في ملخص الكلام كله، كن معافي في قوة الله محفوظ في سرّ النعمة المُخلِّصة آمين ... ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

استاذي ومُعلمي الغالي "*aymonded*"
انا اؤيد رأي حضرتك بشدة ومتفقة معاك تمام
اسمحلي ان انحني لك تقديرا واحتراما علي كل كلمة كتبتها في الموضوع لاني اتفق مع حضرتك فيها جداا
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك
ويخليك لينا لاني انا عن نفسي بتعلم وبستفيد من حضرتك بدرجة كبيرة جداا.​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 يونيو 2013)

أخي الحبيب *أيمن*: لا يوجد أي خلاف ابتداء، ولو كان فيه أي خلاف يبقا رأيك انت اللي يمشي . لكن بالعكس أنا أرى تمام الاتفاق بيننا.. ولو لم يكن بيننا اتفاق لزعمت ذلك.. لأنه سيكون بالأحرى خلافا دقيقا وعميقا.. على سبيل المثال عندما نتحدث عن التجديد والإنسان العتيق و"الابن" مقابل "العبد"، يفرض هنا السؤال نفسه: ماذا عن رجال مثل آريوس، أو مثل نسطور؟ أين موقعهم في هذه الخريطة من الجديد مقابل العتيق، وهل كانوا قبل الهرطقة "عبيدا" أم "أبناء"؟ طبعا أنا لا أسألك، فلا ترد، فقط أشير إلى الأبعاد والأعماق التي يمكن أن نتطرق لها. نعم، رأيت رسالتك الأولى القصيرة قبل التعديل، والحق أنني كنت أفضلها عن هذه الأخيرة! ربنا يباركك أستاذنا الحبيب.. تابع معي إذا تفضلت فهذا ما كنت أكتبه بالفعل ردا على إميلي:​ 




إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بصى عن نفسى أنآ مش مكونة فكرة محددة تجآهـ موضوع آلسحر دآ
> كل إللى أعرفه زى آلمعظم " *سمعت* " إن نآس مروآ بتجآرب زى دى ، و " *إتحكآلى* " من بعض أشخآص كتجربة شخصية ،
> ...





*إيملي*: مفتقدينك كتير يا إميلي.. ربنا معاكي وترجعي بالسلامة. 

فقط توضيح أحب إضافته، وانتبهت ليه بعد كلامك:


ببساطة 97% من كل اللي *بنعرفه وبنسمعه وبنشوفه *تحت اسم "السحر" هو ببساطة ولا سحر ولا أي شيء.. هو ببساطة مش أكتر من *جهل ونصب ودجل*.. بل حتى *انحطاط كامل *وعلى جميع المستويات ـ الفكرية والعقلية والاجتماعية والأخلاقية وبالطبع الدينية. ده لسوء الحظ ـ أو ربما لحسن الحظ ـ اللي خلق الصورة الذهنية المعروفة للسحر، وده غالبا اللي بيشكل خلفية الكلام عند الأستاذ أيمن وغيره من أصحاب نفس الرأي، وده أخيرا اللي بنلاقيه كلنا بسهولة على اليوتيوب، أو في البرامج *المنحطة *واللي بتكرس للتراجع والتخلف والانحطاط، زي حكاية البنت اللي كانت بتنزف دم من عنيها، وغيرها وغيرها... 


أما كلامي فلا علاقة له *على الإطلاق *بكل ده.. أنا باتكلم فقط عن الـ3% المتبقية، والنادر جدا وجودها والوصول ليها.. "الساحر الأسود" اللي هو بحكم عمله لازم أصلا يعيش منعزل وميعرفش حد ومحدش يعرفه، إلا بصعوبة شديدة.. بل حتى الساحر ده نفسه ميعرفش هو بيعمل إيه بالظبط وميعرفش طبيعة عمله.. هو بس اتعلم "الصنعة" وعرف الخطوات وبينفذها بحرفية زي ما اتعلمها من "كبيره" أو من "شيخه".


عشان كده نعم: أنا متفق مبدئيا معاكي ضمنا ومع *بتول *ومع *أيمن*.. وآخر حاجة ممكن شخصيا أفكر فيها أمام أي حالة مرضية هي السحر. لكن في *حالات معينة*، معنديش بالعكس أي إجابة غير إني أمام حالة سحر، ومن النوع اللي بقول عليه ده، *النادر *جدا. هنا بقا موضوع مختلف تماما.. هنا احنا بالعكس أمام "*علم*" كامل، وأمام أخطر "سلاح" عرفه الإنسان، وإن كان للأسف بيكون فيه دايما *هلاكه*.. 

   لكن احنا مش موضوعنا السحر.. احنا فقط بنسأل في سياق تجربة معينة مع صديقة رورو: هل للسحر أذى ضد المسيحي الحقيقي؟ وإجابتي هي: بالنسبة للـ97% من الدجل والعته والمسخرة اللي اسمها سحر فالإجابة هي طبعا مستحيل.. كلمة الله، بل حتى المزامير فقط، كافية للقضاء تماما على كل هذه البلاهة، واللي هي عادة لا يتجاوز أذاها القشرة الخارجية للعقل البشري، إذا جاز التعبير.. أما الـ3% الباقية، فده شغل *"طاقة" مادية طبيعية* واقعية، والعلم الغربي نفسه بدأ يدرسها ويعترف بيها وإن كانت معروفة في الشرق الأقصى من آلاف السنين، وبالتالي هي خاضعة *لنفس قوانين الطاقة والمادة *ونفس قوانين العالم كأي شيء آخر، واللي أهمها ـ زي ما قلت ـ *السببية*. أعتقد هو ده اللي تعرضت له صديقة رورو، والدليل موتها في النهاية، وبالتالي المسألة هنا مينفعش تحميلها على *ربنا*، وإنما على *جهلنا وتخلفنا *أمام النوع ده من "الطاقات" اللي ممكن تسبب المرض والموت، بالظبط زي ما كانت أبسط الفيروسات وحتى البكتريا زمان بتسبب الموت.


* * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 يونيو 2013)

أخيرا بالنسبة لموضوع توبة الساحر: طبعا ربنا بيقبله يا رورو.. زي ما شقاوة بتقول.. لكن العدل بيتحقق من نفس قانون السحر نفسه.. الساحر ـ الأسود تحديدا ـ تحت سلطانه "*طاقات*" شبه عاقلة ـ ممكن تجاوزا نقول *شياطين *ـ ولا يمكن له السيطرة عليها إلا *بقوة شره *مع امتلاء قلبه دائما بالحقد والكراهية ورغبة الأذى.. وكل ما زاد شره كل ما زاد سلطانه عليها.. تعالي بقا النهارده افترضي إنه تاب.. وده صعب جدا.. لكن افترضي.. أو حتى كبر سنا وضعف.. هنا الشياطين دي فورا بتخرج من "طوعه" وترتد *ضده *بمنتهى العنف، واللي بتعمله فيه واللي بتعمله معاه ببساطة *فوق خيالك*!

حتى خلال سيطرته عليها فيه خطر رهيب بيحاوطه دايما.. افترضي لديه القوة على تشكيل الطاقة دي في هيئة "*ذئاب*" مثلا أو *وحوش *وأرسلها لشخص معين عشان تقتله أو تجرحه أو على الأقل تعذبه بكوابيس في أحلامه.. افترضي بقا الشخص الآخر بالصدفة كان تحت "*سلاح الله الكامل*" وبالتالي لم تستطع الوحوش دي النفاذ إليه.. هنا الوحوش دي بترتد فورا للساحر عشان تفترسه *هو نفسه*، لأنها ببساطة لازم تقوم بمهمتها.. لكن بما إن الساحر لسه في قوته وسيطرته مابتقدرش عليه، وهنا بتتوجه *لأقرب الناس* إليه وفورا *تفتك *بيه! ده سر إن الساحر الأسود لازم يعيش *منعزل* مالوش أهل ولا حتى أصدقاء من أي نوع.. وآدي سر "الحيوانات" اللي دايما معاه.. بالذات القطط. أحد الأدوار اللي بتقوم بيها الحيوانات دي إنها تموت أحيانا بدل الضحية الرئيسية!


ده باختصار *العالم *اللي الساحر الحقيقي بيعيش فيه! وزي ماتني شايفة: فكرة التوبة أصلا مش واردة.. وحتى إذا تاب: دخول الحمام مش زي خروجه! 


* * *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

هل  للسحر أذى ضد المسيحي الحقيقي؟ وإجابتي هي: بالنسبة للـ97% من الدجل  والعته والمسخرة اللي اسمها سحر فالإجابة هي طبعا مستحيل.. كلمة الله، بل  حتى المزامير فقط، كافية للقضاء تماما على كل هذه البلاهة، واللي هي عادة  لا يتجاوز أذاها القشرة الخارجية للعقل البشري، إذا جاز التعبير.. 
لحد هنا تمام وزي الفل ومتفقيين مع بعض الحمد لله
أما  الـ3% الباقية، فده شغل *"طاقة" مادية طبيعية* واقعية، والعلم الغربي نفسه بدأ يدرسها ويعترف بيها وإن كانت معروفة في الشرق الأقصى من آلاف السنين، وبالتالي هي خاضعة *لنفس قوانين الطاقة والمادة *ونفس قوانين العالم كأي شيء آخر، واللي أهمها ـ زي ما قلت ـ *السببية*. أعتقد هو ده اللي تعرضت له صديقة رورو، والدليل موتها في النهاية، وبالتالي المسألة 
انا مش عارفه انا اللي مش قادره اقتنع انها بردو توفت في النهاية بسبب السبيبة والطاقه والسحر ؟
ولا حضرتك اللي مش قادر تقتنع ان المرض والموت بيبقوابأمر من ربنا فقط ؟
هنا مينفعش تحميلها على *ربنا*، وإنما على *جهلنا وتخلفنا *أمام النوع ده من "الطاقات" اللي ممكن تسبب المرض والموت، بالظبط زي ما كانت أبسط الفيروسات وحتى البكتريا زمان بتسبب الموت.
تاني هرجع واقول ان اي مرض بيؤدي الي الموت بيبقي ربنا هو اللي سامح بيه لان ربنا اقوي من اي قوة علي الارض

يعني حضرتك قولت هنا:



> دعنا أولا نعلن أن *كل شيء في الوجود يتم بإذن الله وسماحه*، ولنعلن أيضا ـ ولو دون تفصيل وجدال ـ على أن *كل شر يقبع وراءه الشيطان*. الآن لو أخرجت مسدسا وضربت مسيحيا بالرصاص: هل يموت أم لا يموت؟ نعم، *سيموت*.  ببساطة سيموت، بغض النظر تماما عن كل ما نكتب أنا وأنت هنا. سيموت رغم أنف  كل التعاليم وكل الوصايا وكل الصلاوات وكل الأسرار. لماذا؟ لأن الجسد هنا  يخضع لقانون آخر ـ قانون أنشأه *الله *أيضا ـ هو ببساطة قانون "*السببية*".
> عمل الرب إذن ـ فقط في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية ـ هو: أن تطيش الرصاصة على سبيل المثال..  أو أن يفسد المسدس فلا يستجيب الزناد.. أو ألا تلتقي ابتداء في طريقك بهذا  المعتوه أو ذاك الذي يحمل مسدسا.. أو ـ في حالة نادرة ـ أن تكون أنت نفسك  مرتديا *القميص الواقي من الرصاص*!


انا برضو بختلف مع حضرتك
لان ممكن الرصاصه تدخل جوة "قلب"الانسان ده 
وميكونش فيه اي حالات استثتائية من اللي حضرتك ذكرتها
ومع ذلك يعيش ... كيف؟؟ لان ربنا قادر علي كل شئ
وزي مااقام اموات "اموات" يقدر انه يحمي ويشفي  الانسان اللي انضرب بالرصاصه حتي لو كانت جوة قلبه 
هي دي ثقتي وايماني في ربنا .

هرجع واقول لحضرتك تاني
اننا هنا بنتناقش مش بنختلف في الاراء
وطبعا رايك وكلامك كله يُحترم وعلي راسي من فوق
حتي لو كنت ضده..

ربنا يباركك استاذي


----------



## خادم البتول (16 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يباركك انتي يا أميرتنا ويفرح قلبك، بس بلاش "حضرتك" دي لو سمحتي.. وإلا أنا كمان ح اضطر أقولك حضرتك. 



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا مش عارفه انا اللي مش قادره اقتنع انها بردو توفت في النهاية بسبب السبيبة والطاقه والسحر ؟
> ولا حضرتك اللي مش قادر تقتنع ان المرض والموت بيبقوابأمر من ربنا فقط ؟
> .....
> تاني هرجع واقول ان اي مرض بيؤدي الي الموت بيبقي ربنا هو اللي سامح بيه لان ربنا اقوي من اي قوة علي الارض



 
وأنا مش مختلف *أبدا *مع ده.. خاصة الموت.. مفيش أبدا أي اختلاف *طبعا*.





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا برضو بختلف مع حضرتك
> لان ممكن الرصاصه تدخل جوة "قلب"الانسان ده
> وميكونش فيه اي حالات استثتائية من اللي حضرتك ذكرتها
> ومع ذلك يعيش ... كيف؟؟ لان ربنا قادر علي كل شئ
> ...



 
ولا حتى بختلف مع ده من حيث المبدأ.. بس لو حصل إحنا بنسميها معجزة.. كسر للعوايد زي ماكانوا زمان بيقولوا .. خرق للناموس الطبيعي.. من حيث المبدأ *نعم*.. لكن من حيث الواقع والتطبيق نادر.. أما ثقتنا وإيماننا في ربنا ـ *إيماننا المطلق والدائم *ـ فده أمر لا خلاف عليه، وبالعكس ده جوهر رسايلي كلها في التوبيك ده. 


احنا كل خلافنا يا بتول إنك رافضة إن البنت تكون ماتت بسبب السحر.. لكنك موافقة إنها ممكن تكون ماتت بسبب السرطان (أو أي مرض).. طيب المرض سببه إيه؟ انتي بتقولي فيروسات ـ مثلا.. أنا ببساطة بقول شياطين.. أو فيروسات سببها شياطين. إيه المانع؟ نعم، في كل الحالات الموت يتبع مباشرة إرادة الرب، وده اللي أنا قلته بالفعل.. يعني سواء فيروسات أو شياطين *موقف ربنا واحد في الحالتين*. يعني *اللي يسمح من البداية بفيروس يقتل هو اللي يسمح من البداية بشياطين تقتل*.. إيه المانع؟ هو مش أيوب البار كان ممكن يموت لولا إن ربنا من البداية هو اللي منع؟ بعبارة أخرى: عشان تفهمي منطقي: تخيّلي إن "العمل" هو ببساطة "وجبة *مسمومة*" أرسلها "س" من الناس.. بالتالي الضحية لو أكلت ح تموت.. هل ساعتها ح نقول "س" اللي بإيده الموت؟؟؟

طيب هل ممكن ربنا يتدخل ويمنع الموت ده؟ *بالتأكيد*... طبعا.. لا خلاف.. وده أصلا اللي واجع رورو وبتسأل عليه.. كل اللي أنا بقوله: ليه ربنا يتدخل ويخرق قوانينه إذا كان فيه "سببية" خلقها تحكم العالم.. ليه، إذا كان ربنا قال ده سم وعلمنا إنه بيقتل.. وحتى بعت واحد زي حالاتي بقالي يومين باشرح فيها: نعم السحر ممكن يقتل.. اللي مش عاجبه تفسيري يفسر هو، وبالعكس ممكن أتعلم كتير منه.. لكن في النهاية السحر ـ بإذن الله ومشيئته وحسب تدبيره ـ *نعم يمكن أن يقتل*.. السحر ـ كالرصاص أو كالسم ـ نعم يمكن أن يقتل.. سواء مباشرة وفوريا، أو عبر سائر الأمراض والأوجاع ومن الجنون حتى السرطان! الكلام ده مسجل عبر التاريخ، في جميع الكتب المتخصصة، بل كنا وما زلنا نراه في الواقع من حولنا! عبد الناصر نفسه فيه نظرية بتقول إنه مات بالسحر.. بس ده كان "عمل" كبير ـ إذا صدق الخبر ـ قام بيه 3 من أكبر علماء الكابالا اليهودية!

* * *​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هرجع واقول لحضرتك تاني
> اننا هنا بنتناقش مش بنختلف في الاراء
> وطبعا رايك وكلامك كله يُحترم وعلي راسي من فوق
> حتي لو كنت ضده..
> ربنا يباركك استاذي



 
طبعا يا قمرتنا ده مجرد نقاش وأبدا لا يفسد للود قضية.. شيلي خالص الحكاية دي من دماغك وبلاش تتعاملي معايا بالشوكة والسكينة .. ح أقولك حاجة بمنتهى الصراحة وأرجوكي لا تسأليني عن أي تفاصيل، الآن على الأقل: أنا بالأحرى *ضحكت *من رد فعلك على كلامي، والمود العام بتاعي في الموضوع ده كله هو الضحك!  ليه؟ ببساطة لأن ده موضوعي ودراستي وتخصصي من أكتر من عشر سنين ضمن دراسات أشمل عن "العقل".. فباختصار أنا *لسه مقلتش أي حاجة*!! إنتى مستغربة إن السحر ممكن يقتل؟؟ الجملة دي لوحدها بالنسبة لي تسبب الضحك! :smile01 ببساطة إنتي معندكيش أي فكرة "*الحقائق*" والاكتشافات النهارده ـ حتى في المعامل والمختبرات المادية البحتة ـ أد إيه *غريبة *وحتى *مذهلة*! فبالتالي أنا فعلا واخد الاعتراضات والموضوع كله بلطافة ومرح وخفة شديدة.. وكل اللي اقدر أقوله إنك فعلا *بريئة جدا *يا أختي الجميلة، ربنا يحرس خطوتك ويحفظك من كل شر.


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يونيو 2013)

*ميرسى لكل اصدقائى الغاليين اللى شاركوا 
وانا قريت مشاركتكم كلها 
وليا رجعة للرد بالتفصيل على كل مشاركة 
ولكن بعد غد صلولى كتير محتاجة صلواتكم 
وميرسى ليكم مرة تانية على مشاركاتكم وارائكم اللى بجد بستفاد منها كتير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

> طبعا يا قمرتنا ده مجرد نقاش وأبدا لا يفسد للود قضية.. شيلي خالص الحكاية دي من دماغك وبلاش تتعاملي معايا بالشوكة والسكينة .. ح أقولك حاجة بمنتهى الصراحة وأرجوكي لا تسأليني عن أي تفاصيل، الآن على الأقل: أنا بالأحرى *ضحكت *من رد فعلك على كلامي، والمود العام بتاعي في الموضوع ده كله هو الضحك!  ليه؟ ببساطة لأن ده موضوعي ودراستي وتخصصي من أكتر من عشر سنين ضمن دراسات أشمل عن "العقل".. فباختصار أنا *لسه مقلتش أي حاجة*!! إنتى مستغربة إن السحر ممكن يقتل؟؟ الجملة دي لوحدها بالنسبة لي تسبب الضحك! :smile01 ببساطة إنتي معندكيش أي فكرة "*الحقائق*" والاكتشافات النهارده ـ حتى في المعامل والمختبرات المادية البحتة ـ أد إيه *غريبة *وحتى *مذهلة*! فبالتالي أنا فعلا واخد الاعتراضات والموضوع كله بلطافة ومرح وخفة شديدة.. وكل اللي اقدر أقوله إنك فعلا *بريئة جدا *يا أختي الجميلة، ربنا يحرس خطوتك ويحفظك من كل شر.


اووووووف
لا بجد ؟
بجد بجد اللي بتقوله 
دي دراستك وتخصخصك وانا بريئة؟

طيب يبقي كده فيه افل ان (من غير حضرتك) تقنعني:smile01

لا بامانه واضح ان الموضوع مش سهل 
بدليل انه له تخصصات وابحاث ودراسات
الموضوع عمره ماكان في بالي لانه مكنتش بقتنع بيه زي ماقولت
بس واضح ان الموضع كبير 
ومع كل اللي حضرتك قولتله
لسه مقولتش حاجه كما ذكرت بالحرف فوق
بتمني ان من وقت للتاني تبقي تدخل تفيدنا بأي معلومة
علشان واحده زي حالاتي متبقاش علنياتها وبريئة اوي كده

روح يااشيخ ربنا يكتر من ابحاثك ودرساتك في علم الاسحار
علشان تفيد الناس الغلابة اللي زيـي:smile01


ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2013)

*إنتوا دلوقتى قلبتوا على موضوع أذى الشيطان للمسيحى الحقيقى !!!

فهمنا إنه ما يقدرش يؤذيه 

إنتهينا 

سؤال بأة : بالنسبة للانسان العادى

يا سيدى مش مسيحى خالص أو مسيحى بالاسم __ هل ممكن للشيطان تسلط على جسده لدرجة إنه يجيب له سرطان ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## white.angel (16 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> سؤال بأة : بالنسبة للانسان العادى
> 
> ...



*ايه اللى هيمنع الشيطان ؟؟؟ *

*احكيلك عن حاجة ... هى اللى دفعتنى ابحث فى موضوع الارواح الشريره وسكناها اللى كانت بالنسبالى لفتره قريبه "هبل" واحد صديقى فى الكولدج ... ساكن فى مكان ... هو تقريباً اقذر مكان فى مصر ... وكر لتجار السلاح والمخدرات والسحر ... ناس راقيه جداً بس دى حياتهم ... الولد دة بيقولى انا ببقى ماشى فى الشارع عندنا فى ............. اقرأ قرآن احسن ادوس على عمل ... قولتله ازاى للدرجه دى .... قالى عندنا فى المنطقه السحر دة زى الاكل والشرب وواحد من قرايبى ساكنه روح شريره من 25 سنه ... ومؤخراً خالته ... والحادث دة انا كنت متابعاه معاه ... *

*الكلام دة كله برمتة عن السحر والاعمال كان بالنسبالى دجل عشان الفلوس ... لحد ما قريت وعرفت انه ابسط بكتير من كدة .. هو علاقه حميمه مع الشياطين ... بس خلاص ... فأيه اللى هيمنع الشيطان من انه يأذى حد ... ؟؟؟ *
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتوا دلوقتى قلبتوا على موضوع أذى الشيطان للمسيحى الحقيقى !!!
> 
> فهمنا إنه ما يقدرش يؤذيه
> 
> ...




اللى اعرفه انه ممكن يجيب امراض نفسيه 
زى اكتئاب وهلاوس سمعيه وبصريه 
الم فى بعض الاماكن فى الجسم 
بدون سبب مرضى معروف 
لكن سرطان معتقدش  ومش عارفه صعب اوى بصراحه


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> سؤال بأة : بالنسبة للانسان العادى
> 
> يا سيدى مش مسيحى خالص
> *


هى آلعلآقة مع ربنـآ *مقتصرة على آلمسيحى بس* ..؟
أو حتى طلب معونته لموآجهة آلشيطآن مقتصرة عليه فقط ..؟



> *أو مسيحى بالاسم __ هل ممكن للشيطان تسلط على جسده لدرجة إنه يجيب له سرطان ؟؟؟؟؟
> *


أنآ شآيفة* آلمبدأ وآحد* لو يقدر يمس نفسه هيمس جسدهـ
دآ غير آلإرتبآط آلوثيق إللى بدأ يوضحه آلعلم بين آلحآلة آلنفسية وآلحآلة آلعضوية للإنسآن




*.،*
​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 يونيو 2013)

أولا أعتذر لأنني كنت أكتب في ظروف في غاية القسوة خلال اليومين الماضيين..  وعلى جهاز لا أعرفه ولا يعرفني.. ولا أفهمه ولا يفهمني.. ولا أحبه ولا  يحبني! لولا أنني كنت مدعوا إلى هذا التوبيك ـ بكل امتنان بالطبع ـ ما كتبت  أبدا كل هذه القدر، خاصة في هذا الموضوع الشائك.. عدت على أي حال إلى  قواعدي مؤقتا، وأعتقد أن هذه المحنة مرت إجمالا على خير، ولكن أعرف أن بعض  أصحاب الحساسية الخاصة قد يلتقطون مثل هذه التغييرات الطفيفة.. وعليه وجب  الاعتذار.




واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اووووووف
> لا بجد ؟
> بجد بجد اللي بتقوله
> دي دراستك وتخصخصك وانا بريئة؟
> ...




طبعا ح اروح من شقاوتك فين؟  يا ست البنات أنا قلت إنك "بريئة" لكن عمري ما قلت "على نياتك" أو "غلبانة".. أنا أقصد *البراءة الجميلة *اللي أتمنى بالعكس تحتفظي بيها طول عمرك. وبعدين مش اسمه "*علم الأسحار*" يا لمضة.. ولو ده اسمه كان يبقا بلاش منه. :smile01 الدراسات دي بالعكس كلها بحوث فيزيائية وعقلية ونفسية وحتى روحية وفلسفية أحيانا، وبعدين بعد كده حسب ثقافتك ورغبتك إنتي اللي بتربطي الدراسة دي بالظواهر المختلفة اللي تعرفيها، زي السحر على سبيل المثال، أو حتى زي الدين نفسه وخاصة الجزء الطقسي.. بل حتى الكتاب المقدس بعد الدراسات دي ممكن تفهمي فيه حاجات كتير كانت قبل كده مش مفهومة تماما، أو حتى مش ظاهرة وبنمر عليها مرور الكرام!


أما أهمية العلم أو بالأحرى العلوم دي فهي باختصار أهم وأروع وأحدث وأخطر علوم على وجه الأرض حاليا ـ على الأقل في تقديري. ده نفسه السبب إن كتير تركوا ببساطة كل شيء وتخصصوا فيها، ومنهم أساتذة وعلماء كبار بدرجات دكتوراه خاصة في مجال الفيزياء، ومنهم فنانين كبار ومخرجين سينما عالميين وغيرهم.. أنا شخصيا ده ماكانش مجال دراستي ولا شغلي، لكن النهارده لو عليا أتمنى كل الناس في بلادنا تقرا وتدرس علوم العقل دي، أو على الأقل تبدأ، لأنها باختصار بتدخل في جميع أوجه حياتنا وشخصياتنا وبتمس كافة أفكارنا ومشاعرنا.. غير إنها ببساطة وفي كلمة واحدة: "*علوم المستقبل*"! 


* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبة لسؤال *إيريني *فأنا مش ح اختلف كتير مع اللي قالوه أساتذتي هنا.. وطبعا *إميلي *سألت سؤال في غاية الروعة.. (فعلا "الدنيا" ناقصة كتير من غير إميلي! ).. إميلي ببساطة بتسأل: *هى آلعلآقة مع ربنـآ مقتصرة على آلمسيحى بس*؟ سؤال بسيط لكن له عمق كبير، على مستوى "الثقافة" نفسها وحتى "العقل" المسيحي وترتيبه وتركيبه وازاي بيشوف "*الآخر*" والعالم كله من حواليه. يؤسفني إن ثقافتنا أصبحت موبوءة بالأمراض النفسية والعقلية والاجتماعية.. لكن فيلسوف ولاهوتي عملاق زي أستاذنا وشيخنا نيافة المطران الجليل *جورج خضر *مثلا بيطلع يهز الدنيا كلها ويشرح لنا إن فيه كنيسة منظورة وكنيسة غير منظورة، وبالتالي ـ على حد تعبيره ـ مَن يقنعني...؟ "*مَن يقنعني أن ألوفا مؤلفة من المدعوين مسيحيين هم أطهر من السيدة رابعة العدوية أو الحلاج أو المهاتما غاندي، الذين دانوا بما دانوا به، وأن هؤلاء الأبرار الذين كانوا خارج الكنيسة المنظورة معذبون في النار بما لم يخطئوا به*؟" الكلام ده اتنشر في جريدة النهار اللبنانية، يعني في منبر من أكبر منابر الصحافة العربية.. وبعدين يستمر الأب الجليل قائلا: "*فالسؤال الأعمق هو: مَن هو الإنسان العضو في الكنيسة؟ هل الكنيسة هي مجموعة المعمَّدين حصرا، أم هي جسد المسيح، بمعني امتداد جسد المسيح إلي حيث يريد أن يمتد؟ لقد قال القديس البيزنطي نيقولاوس كاباسيلاس: مَن لم تعمّده الكنيسة يعمّده عريس الكنيسة. إن التنظيم الكنسي يربط المسيحيين، نعم، ولكنه لا يقيد المسيح نفسه*"!


والحقيقة أنا أشرت بالفعل للموضوع ده في رسالة سابقة وقلت ما معناه: *في أي دين نرى رجل دين يبشر غير المؤمنين بالخلاص؟ تلك هي عظمة هؤلاء الرجال، لأنهم بالحقيقة ليسوا "رجال دين"، وتلك هي عظمة هذا الإيمان، لأنه ليس بالأساس "دينا"، بل رؤية للوجود ومنبع للنور ودَرَج للارتقاء ومنهج حياة كامل!*


ده هو الفكر المسيحي الحقيقي ودي هي عظمة المسيحية.. ده جوهر المحبة والتسامح والقبول بلا حدود أو شروط.. لكن بالطبع الفكر ده يخرج فقط من لبنان، أبدا مايخرجش من مصر أو حتى سوريا رغم كل ريادتهم! *ليــه*؟ ببساطة لأن الجماعة المسيحية في مصر أقلية *مضطهدة ومهددة ومستباحة*.. بالتالي أصبحت الثقافة هي "ثقافة الأقلية" وأصبح جزء من دفاع الجماعة عن ذاتها وعن وجودها هو إنها أولا "تنغلق"، ثم داخل انغلاقها "تتعالى" و"تتميز" و"تتفرد" وحتى "تتكبر" أحيانا.. أصبح "نفي الآخر" وحتى "هدمه نفسيا" تكنيك طبيعي بيتم *بدون وعي *وبتمارسه كل الأجيال، وعليه أصبح "*إحنا المؤمنين*" مقابل الآخر الهالك بدون شك.. أصبح "*إحنا الأنقى والأطهر والأجمل*" مقابل الآخر اللي بالتأكيد مش كده بل حتى مايعرفش المعاني دي أصلا.. أصبح "*إحنا أولاد الملك*" مقابل الآخر من "أولاد الجارية".. وهكذا...


في السياق ده تحديدا ـ واللي هو لا شك سياق "*أزمة*" مش سياق طبيعي، وحتى مش سياق "إيمان" بالمعنى الحقيقي ـ بتظهر فكرة "التجديد" و"النعمة" وغيرها، وبنيجي هنا نقول لبعض إن السحر لا يمسنا وإن الشيطان لا يؤثر فينا.. ليه؟ لأنك مسيحي.. لأنك اتعمدت.. لأنك اتجددت.. لأنك بتتناول.. لأنك "ابن" مش "عبد"..... المنطلقات إذن كلها كتابية وكلها صحيحة.. لكن "الأزمة" هي اللي بتوجه تفكيرنا وبالتالي نسينا إن في الكتاب أيضا "*حزن الروح*" بل حتى "*انطفاء الروح*".. والانطفاء هو للأسف الحالة اللي وصل ليها بالفعل *كثيرين *ولو بدون وعي.. خاصة المسيحي *المسموم *عقله وقلبه بثقافة الاضطهاد وبالتالي تسكنه دائما أفكار ومشاعر التهديد والاستباحة والمقاومة والرفض والخوف وحتى الكراهية أحيانا!


* * *​
*والخلاصة*: نعم، يؤثر السحر ـ في رأيي المتواضع ـ على أي شخص *حتى لو كان مسيحيا*.. تظهر عليه أعراضة النفسية وحتى الجسدية حسب قوة هذا السحر وحسب عوامل أخرى كثيرة.. في المقابل لا يؤثر السحر إطلاقا على أي شخص ـ *مسيحي أو غير مسيحي *ـ طالما قام بتأمين نفسه من السحر، وهذا له طرق كثيرة، ولكن في المسيحية يسمى *سلاح الله الكامل* حسب شرح معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول في رسالة أفسس. أما جوهر هذا التأمين ـ في المسيحية ـ فهو *الإيمان بقوة الله مطلقا*.. الإيمان يقينا وعميقا ومطلقا أن ليس للسحر قوة على الإنسان ما تمسك روحيا أو على الأقل شعوريا وفكريا بالله وبكلمة الله ووصاياه ومواعيده. لا يمكن لأي سحر أو شيطان أن يكون له أي أثر على أي إنسان *إلا *إذا فتح له هذا الإنسان الباب أولا، *بفكره أو بمشاعره*.. أما إذا انفتح الباب فكل شيء عندئذ جائز، من الضيق العابر حتى السرطان القاتل.


لكن المشكلة أننا جميعا نفتح هذا الباب غالبا دون وعي ودون أن نشعر، ومن هنا تتسلل إلينا كل الشرور.. نعم، نفتحه *حين نشك* مثلا، *أو حين نخاف، أو حين نطمع، أو حين ننتفخ، أو حين نحقد، أو حين نكره... *نفتحه كل يوم تقريبا دون أن نعرف! بل إنني شخصيا أشهد ـ ومن خلال دراستي الطويلة في أمور العقل ـ أن هناك برامج ومؤسسات ومنظمات وجيوش من رجال ونساء تعمل بشكل *مستمر *لوضع العقل البشري دائما وعمدا في هذه الحالة من الشك ومن الخوف ومن الكره ومن الصراع الداخلي، عبر كل نوافد العقل والحواس وعبر كل فروع الميديا والإنترنت والفن وحتى إعلانات الشوارع! 


من هنا وجب بالعكس حضور الله دائما وحضور كلمته في كل وقت في حياتنا.. يقول الكتاب على لسان *لسان العطر*: *افرحوا *كل حين * *صلوا *بلا انقطاع * *اشكروا *في كل شيء! هكذا يكون *شمول* الحياة بالله وحضوره فيها دون انقطاع.. وهكذا ـ *وهكذا فقط *ـ لا يمكن أبدا للسحر، سيان بصورته القديمة أو بصوره الحديثة، أن يخترق أبدا عقل الإنسان وقلبه ـ أي إنسان ـ أو أن يؤثر بأي حال من الأحوال عليه. 


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

اولا بجد ميرسى ليكم كلكم لانى استفدت كتير من مشاركاتكم 
ولكن ليا سؤال للناس اللى بتقول ان الشيطان مش ممكن ياثر على شخص مسيحى او قريب من ربنا 
الشيطان مجربش رب المجد نفسه على الجبل ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

dodoz قال:


> _بصى يا قمر احنا ولاد ربنا
> وهو قال من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى
> واى حاجة بتحصل لينا بتبقى بسماح وتدبير منه هو
> لان مقاصد الله لا يعلمها سوى الله
> ...


اولا ميرسى جدا ليكى يا قمر ولكلامك 
لكن عاوزة اقولك صدقينى انا مش بعاتب ربنا كل هدفى من كتابة الموضوع انى اعرف بس ليه ربنا بيسمح بكدا وليه انسانة بريئة تموت نتيجة شر وكره من ناس تانية 
عاوزة اقولك على حاجة فى فرق بين التجربة والامتحان 
انا درست الحاجات دى واعرف ان الامتحان ده هو اللى ربنا بيسمح بيه وهدفى اننا نتقرب منه 
ولكن التجربة دى من الشيطان وهدفها البعد عن ربنا 
واللى حصل لايوب البار ده كان امتحان من ربنا مش تجربة علشان كدا ربنا سمح بيها ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *لو هو تاب توبه صادقه ... ايه المانع*
> *بولس الرسول .. قصدى شاول الطرسوسى ... قتل مسيحين كتير جداً ... ودمر بيوت كتير جداً وتسبب فى ان ناس تنكر المسيح بردو ... ولما تاب صار بولس ... *
> 
> *ربنا بيغفر ودة لانه المحبه ... وبيشيل الخطيه فى صليبه ويدفع تمنها هو لانه العدل ... *
> ​


اقتنعت بكلامك يا وايت فعلا الله يعنى المحبة والمحبة تستر 
ولكن فى وقت الضيق الانسان مبيكنش عارف ربنا قصده ايه من اللى بيحصل ده ولضعفنا البشرى بنقول ليه 
وده اللى حصل معايا لما ماتت صحبتى من غير اى ذنب 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اولا بجد ميرسى ليكم كلكم لانى استفدت كتير من مشاركاتكم
> ولكن ليا سؤال للناس اللى بتقول ان الشيطان مش ممكن ياثر على شخص مسيحى او قريب من ربنا
> الشيطان مجربش رب المجد نفسه على الجبل ؟​



*جربه و لكن ما قدرش عليه يا رورو*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

> فالشيطان سلطانه على  الجسد في حدود ضيقة للغاية لكن لا يقدر على مس قلب أحد أو داخله أن لم  يستسلم له بالتمام، وكل أعمال السحر والشعوذة لا تمس ابناً لله



*استاذى الغالى بختلف مع حضرتك فى النقطة دى 
معنى كلامك ان كل اللى الحسر بيأثر فيهم هم مش ابناء الله 
واللى منهم دايما فى الكنيسة وخادم وبيتناول باستمرار 
*



> وأود أن أعلم من الذي قال أن هذا من أعمال السحر، أرهبان قالوا هذا !!! ومن  أين لهم أن يعرفوا هذا الكلام، فهؤلاء الرهبان لم يعرفوا عمل الله  الحقيقي، فمن واجبهم أن يصلوا لأجلها لا أن يقولوا لها أن هذا سحر وهذا  الكلام الذي يفرغ من عمل الله ونور الإنجيل، لأن كيف لمسيحي له سلطان على  إرادته أن يعمل فيه إبليس أي عمل كما يحلو له، فعدو الخير افرغت قوته بصليب  ربنا يسوع، فرجاء أن تزيلوا من أفكاركهم هذا التعليم الفاسد البعيد عن عمل  الله تماماً...



*استاذى اكيد الرهبان كانوا بيصلوا بس من حقها تعرف اللى عندها ده سببه ايه وبداية الامر كانت مشاكل نفسية وكره لزوجها ثم المرض 
والرهبان اكيد اكتر ناس الواحد يلجا ليهم فى هذا الوقت بدل من اللجوء اللى الدجالين *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الحقيقه انا مصدقه جدا الحاله دى  وانا واثقه انها كانت بعيده كل البعد عن ربنا
> علشان كده اعمال الشيطان جابت نتيجه
> واعرف حاله كان الشيطان بيتعبه جدا لدرحة ميقدرش حتى يروح شغله
> من شدة الالم لكن  الدكاتره قالوا معندكش حاجه عضويه ودا مرض نفسى
> ...



*حبيبتى مين قال انها كانت بعيدة عن ربنا *
*حكمتى عليها ازاى *
*عاوزة اقولك دى كانت انسانة قريبة جدا من ربنا وخدومة جدا لكل الناس وعلاقتها قوية جدا بالقديسين والعدرا ظهرتلها قبل ما تموت بايام *
*سؤالك اللى بتساليه ليا لا مش خايفة ولا حاجة وهفضل ماسكة فر ربنا مهما حصل ومهما قابلت فى الدنيا من ضيقات ومواقف *
*لكن هرجع واقولك برده هدفى من الموضوع ان اسئلة كتير بتدور جوايا وكنت محتاجة اعرف ارائكم فيها ميرسى لمشاركتك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2013)

*الرهبان مش ملايكة يا رورو

ممكن يغلطوا

و كل قتلاها أقوياء

هو كلامهم إنجيل و لا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ربنآ يعزيكـِ رورو حبيبتى ويعزى أهل صديقتكـ
> تأكدى إن مع آلمسيح أفضل جداً
> ...


*ايمى حبيبتى *السحر هو اذى مهما كانت قوته او مفعوله 
يعنى سواء مرض بقى او تعب نفسى 
او كره اتنين فى بعض او منع من الخلفة فى الاخر فهم اسمه (سحر )
انا معاكى ومع استاذ ايمن ان ربنا بذل نفسه وده كلنا عارفينه ولكن السحر موجود بدليل ارواح الشريرة اللى  بتلبس الناس 
واكيد كلنا بنشوف اجتماع ابونا مكارى واد ايه بتبقى حالات صعبة 




> *مفيش سلطآن يقدر يتحكم فينآ غير لو طوعنآ أو تركنآ نفسنآ ليه *


عاوزة اعرف يعنى ايه معنى الجملة دى علشان بصراحة مش قادرة اقتنع بيها خالص يعنى ايه تركنا نفسنا ليه 
يعنى المفروض اعمل ايه علشان امنع عنى السحر والاعمال 
هتقوليلى روحى الكنيسة واتناولى هقولك البنت دى كانت عايشة حياتها كلها فى الكنيسة ودايما بتتناول وده ممنعش  السحر عنها 


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتوا دلوقتى قلبتوا على موضوع أذى الشيطان للمسيحى الحقيقى !!!
> 
> فهمنا إنه ما يقدرش يؤذيه
> 
> ...


*ايه المانع يا ايرينى اللى خلا الشيطان يجرب رب المجد نفسه 
مش هيقدر على شخص عادى ايوة يجيب ليه مرض  
يا حبيبتى انا بقيت بسمع العجب دلوقتى ان واحدة راحت لدجال وطلبت منه عاوزة مرض معين يجى لفلانة لانى متغاظة منها 
وده بيحصل لان ناس كتير نسيت ربنا 
وعاوزة اقولك حاجة ان اللى عاملة السحر لصحبتى ديه تبقى مسيحية الاولى بقى نسالها  فين ربنا فى حياتك 
مش خايفة منه يوم ما تقبليه وتديله حساب وزانتك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الرهبان مش ملايكة يا رورو
> 
> ممكن يغلطوا
> 
> ...


حبيبتى انا مقولتش انهم ملايكة لكن ايه رايك بقى لو الكلام ده اتقال من كذا راهب معروفين انه روحهم شفافة وبيعرفوا فى الحاجات دى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جربه و لكن ما قدرش عليه يا رورو*​


*لانه رب المجد يا ايرو 
لكن احنا بشر ضعيف من السهل اوووووووى انه يقدر علينا *​


----------



## white.angel (17 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقتنعت بكلامك يا وايت فعلا الله يعنى المحبة والمحبة تستر
> ولكن فى وقت الضيق الانسان مبيكنش عارف ربنا قصده ايه من اللى بيحصل ده ولضعفنا البشرى بنقول ليه
> وده اللى حصل معايا لما ماتت صحبتى من غير اى ذنب
> ​


*عادى .. كلنا بنمر بظروف زى دى فى مراحل حياتنا *
*وانت قويه لانك سألتى وبحثتِ .. فى ناس ضعيفه وبتشك فى ربنا  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *عادى .. كلنا بنمر بظروف زى دى فى مراحل حياتنا *
> *وانت قويه لانك سألتى وبحثتِ .. فى ناس ضعيفه وبتشك فى ربنا  *​


*مقدرش اشكك فى عدل ومحبة ربنا 
بس زى ما قولتلك كنت محتاجة اجابات للاسئلة اللى بتدور جوايا واكيد ضعفت شوية لكن ده لوقت بسيط وبمعونة ربنا قدرت اتغلب على الافكار الشريرة اللى كانت فى دماغى 
ميرسى لمشاركتك حبيبة قلبى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يونيو 2013)

عارفه يارورو امبارح كنت في الكنيسة
وبعد مالقداس خلص كان فيه تعميد جميل
وناس فرحانه وعماله تزغرط وترج الكنيسة من كتر الزغاريط
يعلم الله مفيش دقيقه ولقينا صراخ في الكنيسة   اللي تحت وبدأ الصراخ يعلي ويزيد لحد ماوصلوا عندنا في الكنيسة فوق ....
ناس داخليين شايليين صندوق 
وبنات عامله يغمي عليها ونااس تلطم
اما سألت مين اللي في الصندوق
قالولي دي فلانه ....
بنت اعرفها للاسف اسما فقط
بس عمري مااتعاملت معاها
كانت خادمة في الكنيسة
محبوبة من كل الناس الصغار قبل الكبار
وللاسف كان عندها المرض اللعين 
واتوفت امبارح بعد صراع دام شهور مع المرض
ومش قادره اوصفلك المشهد
الكنيسة اللي كانت بتترج من كتر الزغاريط
بقت بتترج بس من كتر الصراخ
وقفت في الكنيسة ودموعي عماله تجري مني 
اولا قلبي كان يعتصر حزنا عالبنت
ثانيا كنت مستغربه اووي حال الدنيا الناس اللي كانت فرحانه في اقل من دقيقه بقت في عز حزنها !
وافتكرت موضوعك ده وقولت ياتري هي حد عملها سحر بالمرض ده ولا دي حكمة من عند ربنا !!
بس للاسف ملقتش اجابة !

معلش رغيت كتير بس حبيت احكيلك اللي شوفته امبارح​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايمى حبيبتى *السحر هو اذى مهما كانت قوته او مفعوله
> يعنى سواء مرض بقى او تعب نفسى
> او كره اتنين فى بعض او منع من الخلفة فى الاخر فهم اسمه (سحر )
> انا معاكى ومع استاذ ايمن ان ربنا بذل نفسه وده كلنا عارفينه ولكن السحر موجود بدليل ارواح الشريرة اللى  بتلبس الناس
> ...


فآهمة قصدكـ رورو بس زى مآ قولتلكـ أنآ مش بنفى دآ ولآ بأكدهـ
إللى مش مقتنعة بيه هو* آلصورة إللى بنسمع بيهآ عن آلسحر* زى آلعمل آلمعمول برجل فرخة وديل قطة وودن سمكة ..!
أو آلمرمى فى بير ولآ معمول على لبس مش عآرف مين
كمآن فكرة إنه محتآج حد يربط وحد يفكـ ...... 
وإننآ لعبة بين آلإتنين ولو فيه قوة نقدر نوآجهه بيهآ تبقى مآدية ومش تحت سيطرتنآ كدآ
كل آلحآجآت دى بصرآحة بآلنسبآلى ... دجل 


وصدقينى حبيبتى ولآ أنآ بقتنع بآلكلمتين دول " *روحى آلكنيسة وأتنآولى* " كتعريف للعلآقة مع ربنـآ
زى مآ إنتِ عآرفة آلشيطآن كأسد جآئر مستنى أى ثغرة يدخلنآ منهآ
فمآينفعش أجى أنآ أختزل علآقتى مع ربنآ فى مجرد روتين .. 
آلعلآقة مع ربنآ يعنى حيآة معآشة كآملة بنسلم فيهآ حيآتنآ وقلبنآ لربنآ مش طقوس بأديهآله علشآن أعمل إللى عليآ
خآدم وضح دآ فى آخر مشآركة ليه بشكل جميل .. فى مفهومنآ " *آلتسلح بسلآح آلله آلكآمل* "

وفى رأيى حتى لو حصلت آلثغرة ودخل آلشيطآن " خلينآ نتكلم على آلشيطآن بدل آلسحر إللى لسه مش متفقين عليه تمآماً "
لإننآ بشر وعرضه للخضوع لتجربته 
فمفيش غير آلسلآح دآ إللى نقدر نوآجهه بيه وننتصر عليه .. " *ربنــآ* "

على فكرة آلكلآم دآ طبعاً مش تقييم للمستوى آلروحى لصديقتكـ ربنآ ينيحهآ
زى مآ قولتلكـ مفيش وسيلة تثبت إنهآ كآنت متعرضة للسحر فعلاً




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> فآهمة قصدكـ رورو بس زى مآ قولتلكـ أنآ مش بنفى دآ ولآ بأكدهـ
> إللى مش مقتنعة بيه هو* آلصورة إللى بنسمع بيهآ عن آلسحر* زى آلعمل آلمعمول برجل فرخة وديل قطة وودن سمكة ..!
> أو آلمرمى فى بير ولآ معمول على لبس مش عآرف مين
> كمآن فكرة إنه محتآج حد يربط وحد يفكـ ......
> ...


بصى يا ايمى انا كتير بسمع عن السحر من ناس 
وكمان ماما كتير بتحكيلى على حالات كان معمولها سحر 
وفى منهم اللى طفش بسبب السحر وساب مراته وعياله وميعرفولوش طريق
احنا اكيد منقدرش نتفق على الطريقة اللى السحر بيتعمل بيها 
لان الشيطان طرقه كتير والشر ليه الف طريقة 
عاوزة اقولك انا ميهمنيش الطريقة اللى معمول بيها بقى سواء زى ما قولتى ديل سمكة ولا رجل فرخة 
كل اللى يهمنى انه موجود وبيأثر على الناس 
اللى فعلا عاوزة اتاكد منه هو بيأثر على الناس اللى علاقاتهم قوية بربنا لاننا كلنا 
بنقول ازاى تبقى علاقتنا قوية بربنا والسحر ياُثر فينا 
واذا كان بيأثر نعمل ايه تانى اكتر من اننا نقرب من ربنا علشان ميأثرش 
وهل لو اثر علينا يبقى بأذن من ربنا ولا لا 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 يونيو 2013)

يعني إيه "*علاقة قوية بربنا*"؟ هل الصلاة والصوم والاعتراف والتناول معناها إن "علاقتنا قوية بربنا"؟ هل حتى استحضار "*فكرة*" *ربنا في عقولنا *طول الوقت معناه إن علاقتنا قوية بربنا؟ طيب ما الهندوسي بيعمل نفس الشيء مع البقرة، وبردو *بيزعم *إن علاقته قوية بربنا، وبردو ـ لما يتعرض لمرض قاتل أو موت مفاجئ أو أي كارثة غير مبررة ـ بردو بيلاقي *الإجابات نفسها*، بردو بيكررها أهله وأصحابه وكهانه ورهبانه.. وهي تقريبا نفس الإجابات حرفيا: من أول "دي حكمة ربنا وخطته وتدبيره"، و"ده اختبار" من ربنا، و"كله للخير" دائما، ولحد "المهم إيماننا لا يهتز.. لازم دايما ثقتنا في البقرة تكون كاملة"!

إذن *إيه الفرق *بينك وبينه؟ إيه الفرق بينك وبين أي حد في أي دين ـ حتى لو وثني ـ بيقول نفس الكلام؟


الفرق ببساطة هو *تجربتك *مع ربنا.. تجربتك الروحية الشخصية المباشرة مع ربنا.. أو بتعبير أدق: الفرق هو تحديدا *خبرتك *بربنا.. وهي دي ـ ودي بس ـ اللي ممكن نقول عليها "*علاقة*" مع ربنا. خلينا نشرح بمثال:






​
تخيّـلي يا صديقتي خريطة باريس قدامك دلوقت.. شايفة الخطوط اللي بتمثل الشوارع؟ شايفة النقط اللي بتمثل الميادين؟ شايفة الكلمات والأسماء والرسوم اللي بتدل على أشهر المعالم وأجمل الأماكن؟ شايفة باريس كلها قدامك؟ الإجابة *نعم*.. باريس فعلا كلها قدامك.. لكن أيضا الإجابة *خطأ*.. لأن دي فقط *خريطة *باريس وليست باريس.. دي فقط المثال أو النموذج، ولكن ليست أبدا *الحقيقة*!


لكن تعالي بقا نروح باريس نفسها: لما *تمشي *في شوارعها *وتشمي* هواها.. لما *تطلعي *برج إيفل *وتشوفي *المدينة كلها من فوق.. لما *تتمشي *على نهر السين وتعبري جسر بونديار.. لما *تشوفي بعنيكي وتلمسي بإديكي *حجارة كاتدرائية نوتردام أو أوبرا جارنييه أو قصر الإليزيه.. لما *تعدي *تحت قوس النصر أو *تطلعي* فوقه.. لما تدخلي الشانزلزيه وتيجي نسمة هوا تطيّر شعرك، وينزل فجأة المطر فتجري تدخلي مقهى زي لودوفيل أو فوكيه، وبعدين تقعدي تطلبي مشروب سخن يدفيكي، وتبدأي *تشربي *من الفنجان *وتدوقي *النكهة الفريدة.. حواليكي على الجدران أجمل الألوان في لوحات بيكاسو وسيزان *وفي ودنك *الموسيقى وقدام *عنيكي *بتتفرجي على المطر والناس والشوارع... هنا بس تقدري تقولي إنك زرتي باريس.. هنا بس تقدري تقولي إنك *تعرفي* باريس!





​

أد كده الفرق كبير بل *رهيب *بين *خريطة الحقيقة *ـ اللي بتخاطب العقل وبتوجهه وتساعده ـ وبين *الحقيقة داتها *ـ اللي بتدخل مباشرة *للعقل والقلب والحواس والوجدان والروح وكليـّـة الإنسان، في خبرة واحدة، شخصية ومباشرة!*

ومن هنا نرجع لموضوعنا: الكتاب المقدس يا أختي الجميلة هو فقط *خريطة*! كل الكتاب المقدس، كل تعاليم الرسل، كل أقوال الآباء، كل تراث الكنيسة، كل عظات الكهان في كل زمان ومكان، كل الرسائل في هذا المنتدى، *وبالإجمال *كل ما نعرفه عن هذا الإيمان... كله هو *فقط الخريطة*!

الخريطة دي سليمة؟ نعم! الخريطة دي دقيقة؟ بالتأكيد! لكنها فقط خريطة للحقيقة وليست أبدا *ذات *الحقيقة. بالتالي الفرق بين ربنا اللي في الخريطة ـ ربنا اللي نعرفه *بعقولنا *ـ وبين ربنا في *ذاته وحقيقته *فرق كبير، بل عظيم، *فوق الخيال والتصور*، بالضبط زي ما شفنا في المثال أد إيه الفرق بين خريطة باريس وحقيقة باريس!


إذن لتحقيق "*علاقة*" مع ربنا ـ "علاقة" تستحق الاسم ده ـ لابد أولا من الانطلاق، بمساعدة الخريطة، نحو *الحقيقة *نفسها، واللي هي فوق أي وصف أو شرح أو لغة، لأنها ببساطة *خبرة* شاملة، شخصية ومباشرة! 

مرة تانية: الحقيقة "*خبــــــرة*" وليست أبدا "*معلومة*" أو "*فكرة*" أو حتى "*مفهوم*" عقلي. الحقيقة مش ربنا يسوع أو ربنا يهوه أو ربنا براهما في رمز البقرة المعطاءة أو ربنا الجبار فوق العرش اللي بيحكي عنه محمد أو ربنا الكل الشامل اللي بيحكي عنه بوذا.... *كل دي خرائط*، *بعضها دقيق بعضها منحرف بعضها مشوّه*.. أما *الحقيقة *ـ مرة أخرى ـ فهي "*الخبرة*"، *وفقط الخبرة*، وبالتالي حقيقة ربنا هي *الخبرة بربنا*، على مستوى *كل وجود الإنسان*، بكل *شمول *الخبرة، وعلى نحو *مباشر*! 


لكن احنا كتير بنعمل العكس: بننسى "الحقيقة" *ونستغرق وننغمس كليّـا *في "الخريطة"! أصبحت "الخريطة" نفسها، وليست "*الخبرة*"، هي عقيدتنا وهويتنا وشخصيتنا وكل وجودنا. أصبحنا ابتداء بنخلط بين الخريطة ـ اللي كل هدفها التمثيل والتصوير والتقريب والإرشاد ـ وبين الحقيقة في ذاتها! عشان كده *بنتوه *ـ وبعضنا حتى *بيلحد *ـ لما نلاقي جزء في الخريطة مش واضح تماما، أو يبدو ظاهريا ضد العلم أو حتى ضد المنطق، مش واعيين إنها *فقط خريطة ومش أكتر من خريطة*! عشان كده مش بس الآخرين من أصحاب الخرائط المختلفة، وإنما احنا نفسنا بنسأل كل فترة أسئلة كلها تتعلق بالخريطة ولا تتجاوزها أبدا نحو "الحقيقة": أين قال يسوع في الكتاب أنا الله؟ أين ذكر في الكتاب كلمة الثالوث؟ أين الابن والروح القدس في العهد القديم؟..... وأما أسئلتنا: هل نكتفي بتفسير الكتاب حرفيا، أم يمكن تفسيره رمزيا؟ هل آدم كان شخص حقيقي، أم شخصية مجازية؟ هل فعلا حسب الكتاب المقدس عمر الإنسان على الأرض فقط ستة آلاف سنة؟ وأخيرا الأسبوع الماضي فقط، هنا في المنتدى، كان فيه بالفعل توبيك بيسأل: هل الحيوانات كانت بتموت قبل المعصية، وللا كانت كلها نباتية، وبالتالي كان النمر بياكل أعشاب والأسد بياكل برسيم؟ أومال يعني إيه الموت دخل العالم بالمعصية؟ أومال يعني إيه "العالم" وإيه المقصود بيه؟ أومال يعني إيه "موت" أصلا؟ أومال يعني إيه......


بالتأكيد يقدر "محترفو الخرائط" يجاوبوا على كل أو على الأقل معظم الأسئلة اللي من هذا النوع.. وبالطبع لا أقصد *أبدا *التقليل من أهمية الخريطة وأهمية تفسيرها وتوثيقها ونشرها.. بالعكس ده "*كتاب الحياة*" ودي "*كلمة الله*"، وبالعكس التخصص في الخريطة خدمة جليلة وجهد رائع من كل القائمين عليه خاصة في مجال اللاهوت الدفاعي.. لكن في النهاية: لسه احنا بعد كل ده ـ *كأفراد *ـ *لسه لم ندخل بعد إلى الوحي المقدس*.. فرق كبير بين إننا *نحفظ الكتاب *وبين إننا *نختبر الحقيقة ونعيشها*.. فرق كبير بين إننا نكون حتى *عمالقة في اللاهوت *وبين إننا نكون في *علاقة حية *مع الله، بل لا أبالغ إذا قلت إن بعضنا لم يبدأ حتى *المعرفة الحقيقية* بهذا الذي تعجز دونه كل اللغات.. "أبو الأنوار".. هذا الفائق الجمال مطلق المجد كليّ الحب نور العالم! 


* * *​

أطلت وكتبت كتير، لكن أتمنى تكوني على الأقل بدأتي تلتقطي أطراف الخيوط. في النهاية كل اللي كتبته مش جديد.. هو نفسه اللي قاله وبيقوله *كثيرين*، وهنا في المنتدى أذكر بالأخص أخي المبارك الأستاذ *أيمن*. نعم، كل ده ـ وإن كان بتعبيرات وصور مختلفة ـ هو نفس حديثه ونفس رسالته دائما للجميع لما بيكتب عن الخبرة المباشرة مع الله وعن عمل النعمة والإيمان *الحي *وإدراك الكتاب بالروح والقلب وليس بفكر الإنسان أو بعقله أو بفلسفته.. وفي النهاية لا كلامي ده، ولا كلام أيمونديد، ولا أي كلام أي حد قاله أو كتبه هو "*الحقيقة*"! كل دي لسه نفسها *خرائط*، أو أجزاء من الخريطة الكبرى، فقط للتقريب والتمثيل مهما كانت واضحة أو بليغة أو رائعة، كلها ما زالت خرائط.. *مجرد بدايات*.. ليست أبدا *المنتهى*.. وليست أبدا الحقيقة!


أما إذا تجاوزتي "الخريطة" ودخلتي "الحقيقة" فعندها افتكري دائما: "*الشياطين لا تدخل باريس*"!  مجرد وجودك *في* الحقيقة ينفي بالضرورة كل شر، لأن الشر أصلا مجرد *وهم*! أهل الطوبى الأحياء مع رب المجد وبنوره، الأنقياء القلب الذين يعاينون الله، الساجدون بالروح والحق كما ينبغي أن يسجدوا، العارفون الذين أدركوا الحق وبالحق تحرروا، المحبون الذين يرفلون أبدا في النعمة فلا يفارقون حضرة القدوس ولا تغيب شمس البر عن "خبرتهم" و"وجدانهم" و"قلوبهم" و"حواسهم" وليس فقط عقولهم... دول يا أختي الجميلة هم اللي في "*علاقة قوية*" بربنا، لأن دول اللي "*عاينوا*" و"*خبروا*" بكل كيانهم، حتى صاروا هم أنفسهم أيقونات الحقيقة! دول ببساطة اللي بحثوا عن الرب، خلف كل الكتب وكل العظات وكل الخرائط، حتى وجدوه أخيرا في *قلوبهم*، "ها ملكوت الله داخلكم"، وعندما وجدوه أشرق بالحقيقة والحب والنور في كل حياتهم.. دول اللي المفروض نكون زيهم ونكون معاهم.. ودول هم اللي *لا *يؤثر فيهم أبدا أي سحر أو أي ساحر، بل إن الشيطان بالأحرى يرتعد منهم!


* * *
​


----------



## أمون (20 يونيو 2013)

مرحبا... أنا جديدة في المنتدى و مش عارفة ابعت مسج لحد و مش عارفة اي شي لكن عندي موضوع حابة تاسعدوني فيه  
أنا بنت مسيحية و الحمدلله أؤمن بالانجيل و بربنا يسوع المسيح ... قرأت نصوص من الانجيل و لكن لم أكمله بعد ... تخرجت من الثانوية و دخلت الجامعة و أدرس الان الطب ... لقد جعلني الطب أتفكر في كل شئ خلقه الله و كم هو عظيم في خلقه و رحمته ... و لكن أنا أعيش في دولة اسلامية و أعاني من زملائي في الجامعة حيث بدأنا نقاشات دينية لم تنتهي فبدأوا بالتساؤل عن أقدم انجيل و ان كان يتطابق مع الانجيل الذي نقرأوه حاليا ... هل من الممكن ان تفيدوني بأكبر قدر من المعلومات؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2013)

أمون قال:


> مرحبا... أنا جديدة في المنتدى و مش عارفة ابعت مسج لحد و مش عارفة اي شي لكن عندي موضوع حابة تاسعدوني فيه
> أنا بنت مسيحية و الحمدلله أؤمن بالانجيل و بربنا يسوع المسيح ... قرأت نصوص من الانجيل و لكن لم أكمله بعد ... تخرجت من الثانوية و دخلت الجامعة و أدرس الان الطب ... لقد جعلني الطب أتفكر في كل شئ خلقه الله و كم هو عظيم في خلقه و رحمته ... و لكن أنا أعيش في دولة اسلامية و أعاني من زملائي في الجامعة حيث بدأنا نقاشات دينية لم تنتهي فبدأوا بالتساؤل عن أقدم انجيل و ان كان يتطابق مع الانجيل الذي نقرأوه حاليا ... هل من الممكن ان تفيدوني بأكبر قدر من المعلومات؟؟؟


*
إستنى أبعت لمشرف ينقله فى موضوع لوحده

ثانية واحدة*


----------



## أمون (20 يونيو 2013)

طيب انا كيف بدي أشوف الرد ؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2013)

أمون قال:


> طيب انا كيف بدي أشوف الرد ؟؟؟



*بص أنا بعت لك رسالة زائر شوفها كدة و إذا كنت محتاج حاجة قول *


----------



## أمون (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا بس مش عم يزبط معي اي اشي


----------



## Strident (20 يونيو 2013)

انا حاولت امنع نفسي م التعليق والتزم بمقاطعتي للفورم كله بس ماقدرتش من كتر التخريف اللي مكتوب!


هو لسه فيه ناس ف 2013 بتصدق ف السحر والاعمال والكلام الفارغ ده؟!

الانيل: رهبان اللي بتقول كده؟

الاهم بقى....صاحبتك ماتت ليه؟
بكل بساطة عشان راحت للرهبان بدل ما تروح للدكاترة!


----------



## أمون (20 يونيو 2013)

مش عارفة اي حاجة خالص ... مش ممكن تفيديني بالموضوع ده؟؟؟ أنا عايزة رد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2013)

أمون قال:


> مش عارفة اي حاجة خالص ... مش ممكن تفيديني بالموضوع ده؟؟؟ أنا عايزة رد



* إستنى لما يتفتح له موضوع لوحده

أنا بعت لمديرة المنتدى و لما تدخل (هى) المنتدى هتنقله لك فى موضوع لوحده و بعدين الأعضاء كلهم هيشتركوا

عشان ما نبوظش الموضوع دا*


----------



## أمون (20 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بص أنا بعت لك رسالة زائر شوفها كدة و إذا كنت محتاج حاجة قول *


انا مش عارفة اعمل اي حاجة هنا خالص .. انا عايزة رد و عايزة معلومات اذا ما في غلبة


----------



## أمون (20 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * إستنى لما يتفتح له موضوع لوحده
> 
> أنا بعت لمديرة المنتدى و لما تدخل (هى) المنتدى هتنقله لك فى موضوع لوحده و بعدين الأعضاء كلهم هيشتركوا
> 
> عشان ما نبوظش الموضوع دا*


شكرا كتيييير و انا حاستنى الرد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا حاولت امنع نفسي م التعليق والتزم بمقاطعتي للفورم كله بس ماقدرتش من كتر التخريف اللي مكتوب!
> 
> 
> هو لسه فيه ناس ف 2013 بتصدق ف السحر والاعمال والكلام الفارغ ده؟!
> ...


*
آه تصدق 

زى ما فيه ناس ملحدين فى القرن ال 21 :new2:
*


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

هو بس سؤال هو الدنيا سايبه كده للدرجة دية !!! والشياطين عماله تتنطط زي ما هي عاوزه من هنا وهناك وكأن لا يوجد الله ولا مسيح !!! وهو الشيطان يقدر يقتحم الناس كده من غير ما تسلم نفسها ليه، وبقى اليوم كلام الناس هو اللي يفرق معانا ونتعلم منه بره الإنجيل وكلمة الله التي تعلن الحق !!! فهل أعطينا آذاننا للناس لنتعلم منهم ونسينا كلمة الله تماماً !!!

هو فيه ايه يا أجمل إخوة أحباء، هو لما مرض القديس تيموثاوس والا ابونا بيشوي كامل بالسرطان أو آباء كتير على مر التاريخ، كل دول اتعمل فيهم سحر وشعوذه ودخل فيهم شيطان !!! 
يا إخوتي أرجوكم لا تدخلوا في هذا الحوار الذي يجعل النفس تخور وتضعف إلى أن تنهار تحت كل فكر شرّ، لأن هذه السير تطفأ الروح القدس في النفس، ركزوا في شخص المسيح، مسيح الحياة، مسيح القيامة، ومش واحد يقول اصل انا بشر وانا ضعيف.. الخ الخ، فأين إيمانكم بالمسيح، ده أصغر واحد في ملكوت الله بل والمبتدا في الطريق الروحي يغلب الشيطان وأي عمل شرير بقوة اسمه العظيم...

ينبغي أن كلامنا كله يُصب في الإيمان، وعدو كل خير وأفعال الشر لا علاقة لنا بها، ولا تغوصوا في معارف ليست لنا ولا الله سلمها لنا في كلمته قط، ابعدوا عن عالم الأرواح الشريرة بالتمام لأنها ستصيبكم بكل الأوجاع حتى تدمركم جميعاً فتفقدوا كل إيمان بالله الحي ...
تعلقوا يا إخوتي بالمسيح وحده فقط، وليكن اسمه على شفاهكم، واحتموا في قوة الصليب واعلموا أن لا سلطان لأحد اليوم على أنفسكم سوى لربنا يسوع فلا تسلموا أفكاركم لعدو كل خير ومصدر كل شرّ، بل سلموا فكركم للمسيح ولتنحصروا في محبته فهو من يدافع عنكم لو تمسكتوا باسمه، فالرسل عادوا للرب وقالوا له: حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك، قال لهم لا تفرحوا بهذا بل افرحوا لأن اسمائكم كتبت في سفر الحياة.
فهل آن أوان أن تدركوا قوة هذا الاسم العظيم !!! فاتركوا هذه الأفكار المظلمة واطرحوها عنكم بعيداً جداً، وتمسكوا بالاسم الحسن الذي يفرح قلوبنا لأن اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص، فالرب هو المخلص وعيب جداً على كل نفس تتنازل عن اسمه لتتعلق باسم آخر أو تنشغل بأحداث تهم العالم الموضوع في الشرير الذي لم يعرف المخلص بعد، وأنتم عرفتموه فكيف تخضعوا لمثل تلك الأفكار الشريرة الهادمة للنفس، وتعتقدوا في قوة الأرواح وكأنها أقوى من رب المجد الذي أتى ليعطينا قوته !!! ولا يحضرني غير قول الرب لبطرس: [ يا قليلي الإيمان لماذا شككت ]،فلنكف اليوم تحت أي حجة أو مبدأ من الدخول في مثل هذه المناقشات العقيمة، ونبتعد عنها تماماً ونتعرف على شخص المسيح الحي الذي به وحده نغلب وننتصر، لأنه هو نصرتنا وفرح حياتنا الوحيد...​


----------



## Strident (20 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> آه تصدق
> 
> زى ما فيه ناس ملحدين فى القرن ال 21 :new2:
> *



مالهم الملحدين؟ ماهم زي الفل! المشكلة ف ... ولا بلاش خليني ساكت احسن


----------



## Strident (20 يونيو 2013)

مفيش سحر ولا اعمال ولا اي كلام فارغ من ده، لا على المسيحيين ولا على غيرهم! زيهم زي العفاريت!
كله دجل وكلام فارغ


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مفيش سحر ولا اعمال ولا اي كلام فارغ من ده، لا على المسيحيين ولا على غيرهم
> كله دجل وكلام فارغ



*عندك حق ...... فالكتاب قال: لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً (يع  1 :  13)*


----------



## خادم البتول (20 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> آه تصدق
> 
> زى ما فيه ناس ملحدين فى القرن ال 21 :new2:
> *





 *رد أكثر من رائع.. وفي غاية الذكاء*! ​ 

* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو بس سؤال هو الدنيا سايبه كده للدرجة دية !!! والشياطين عماله تتنطط زي ما هي عاوزه من هنا وهناك وكأن لا يوجد الله ولا مسيح !!! وهو الشيطان يقدر يقتحم الناس كده من غير ما تسلم نفسها ليه، وبقى اليوم كلام الناس هو اللي يفرق معانا ونتعلم منه بره الإنجيل وكلمة الله التي تعلن الحق !!! فهل أعطينا آذاننا للناس لنتعلم منهم ونسينا كلمة الله تماماً !!!
> ...................................​




نعم أخي الحبيب.. *لا شك *في أي مما قلت.. ولكنك تتحدث ـ وهذا طبيعي ـ بارتفاع قامتك، وهذا بالتالي لا يصل لكثيرين ممن ضلوا بالفعل الطريق أو كادوا، أو ممن استولت عليهم أسئلة العقل الصعبة من ناحية وآلام الحياة القاسية من ناحية أخرى! نحن لم نفتح أبدا هذا الحوار لنتحدث تحديدا عن السحر والشياطين (وإن كان هذا في ذاته غير ممنوع أو محرم)، ولكن خلف كل الكلمات هنا يكمن بالأحرى سؤال مروّع هائل: *لماذا يوجد الشر في العالم*؟ كيف يسمح إله الحب والخير والجمال حقا بكل هذا العبث وكل هذا الألم وكل هذا الظلم وكل هذا الجوع وكل هذا الانتهاك وكل هذه الأحزان وكل هذه العذابات؟ لذلك فإننا ـ رغم كل ما كتبنا ـ بالكاد نلتقط خيوط الفهم وبالكاد نقيم الجسور *بين عالمين، بالأحرى تزداد الهوّة بينهما كل يوم لا تضيق*: عالم القامات الروحية العالية، من أبائنا ورهباننا ومعلمينا ومرشدينا ـ وأنت خير مَن يمثلهم ـ وعالم الإنسان البسيط، مثل أختنا رورو، الذي يسأل بكل تلقائية وبراءة عن وقائع الألم في حياته اليومية! ببساطة: *لماذا ماتت صديقتها في عمر الزهور*؟ بل أقسى من ذلك: ببساطة لماذا *تعذبت *لسنوات قبل أن تموت، رغم كل صلاواتها ورغم كل إيمانها ورجائها، ولماذا كان على هذه الغضة البريئة الرقيقة أن تصارع تحديدا هذا الوحش اللعين المسمى بالسرطان وهو يغرس أنيابه ومخالبه في جسدها، بغض النظر عن سببه، فيروسا كان أو سحرا؟ هذا بالحقيقة هو السؤال الكامن هنا خلف كل الكلمات! 


ليست القضية إذن أن هذه الفتاة، أو أن رورو، أو أن جميع الأحباء الحضور، أو أن كاتب هذه السطور... ليست القضية أن أحدا من هؤلاء يشك لحظة أو يشكك في أي مما قلت، *أو حتى يجهله*! القضية بالأحرى طرحها أولا فيلسوفنا العظيم القديس *أغسطين*، واشتبك فيها مع فلسفة *أبيقور *الشهيرة عن الشر، واعترف هو نفسه بمحنة الشر في الإيمان المسيحي، ذلك أنه لم يقرأ فيما يبدو ما قال العملاق القديس *أثناسيوس *حول نفس القضية، خاصة أن أثناسيوس هنا كان مختصرا جدا! ولكن في النهاية: من أين لرورو، والملايين غيرها، بكل هؤلاء السادات الكبار وحكمتهم وفلسفتهم وكتبهم؟


وعليه مهلا أستاذنا الحبيب، فلا أظن أن أحدا هنا يخالفك أبدا.. فقط نحاول ـ كما قلت ـ إقامة *الجسور*، في ضوء المتاح وهو قليل، وفقط نحاول أن نلتقط أطراف خيوط "*الرؤية الأشمل*".. مجرد *الأطراف والبدايات*، رغم أن الرسائل قد تطول أحيانا، لكنها عوضا عن آلاف الصفحات من كتب قديمة ما عاد يقرأها أحد! 


الحقيقة أنني لا أعرف يقينا مَن تقصد بالضبط برسالتك هذه، وأظنها رسالة عامة للجميع، ولكن عن نفسي ـ وأنا تلميذك الأصغر، وأنا الأحقر بين الجميع هنا ـ رأيت منذ البداية في عنوان التوبيك نفسه استفهاما جارحا: "*يارب لماذا تقف بعيدا*"؟ وعليه تكفينا اليوم شهادة أختنا رورو نفسها: لو أنها *أدركت *أو على الأقل *شعرت *بعد كل هذا الحوار أن الرب قد *اقترب*، ولو خطوة واحدة، فعندئذ يكون المراد قد تحقق، ولو جزئيا، ويكون هذا فصل المقال.. وعندئذ أطوي شخصيا هذه الصفحة غير نادم على كل ما بذلت فيها من وقت وجهد. أليس هذا *معيارا جيدا*؟ أدعوك إذن أخي الحبيب ـ وأدعو كل مَن أصابتهم مثل هذه الحساسية ـ أن يسألوها على الأقل عن ذلك قبل أي مزيد، ولو على الخاص فيما بينكم.. وللجميع في الختام دائما خالص تقديري ومحبتي. :16_4_10:


* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 يونيو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا حاولت امنع نفسي م التعليق والتزم بمقاطعتي للفورم كله بس ماقدرتش من كتر التخريف اللي مكتوب!
> 
> هو لسه فيه ناس ف 2013 بتصدق ف السحر والاعمال والكلام الفارغ ده؟!
> ...............................




أولا أهلا بأخي وصديقي الحبيب *چوني*، وسعيد جدا بعودتك.. وإن كنت للأسف ما زلت كعادتك: *متمرد*.. *متعجل*.. والأصعب من كل شيء: *مغرور*!  لولا إني *بحبك *يا صديقي اللدود ـ وأرى في شخصيتك كتير من شخصيتي ـ لولا كده وراس آينشتين ما كنت فكرت لحظة مجرد تفكير أعلق على رسالة زي دي! 


لكنه في النهاية مجرد تعليق مش أكتر.. يؤسفني إنك ضيعت فرصة نادرة إنك "تتعلم".. رغم إن سبب رئيسي من أسباب غرورك هو *العلم *نفسه! لكن بمناسبة العلم يا چوني، بس عشان تفهم أد إيه انت *مخدوع *وبالتالي أد إيه مغرور: هل تعلم أن فيه بالفعل في هذا العالم ـ هذا العالم *الساقط *ـ *فيه بالفعل علاج تام ونهائي للسرطان* منذ عام 1920، عن طريق ما يُعرف بـ"مجهر رايف"، واعتمادا على نظريات الرنين؟ أيضا: هل تعلم إن فيه نبات في أمريكا اللاتينية وخاصة البرازيل، اسمه الجرافيولا، وله أسماء أخرى عديدة، ثمرته *أقوى على الأقل ألف ضعف من العلاج الكيماوي،* وبدون أعراض جانبية، وبالفعل بتقضي تماما على 12 نوع من السرطان؟ أيضا: هل تعلم إن "الأورموس" أو المواد أحادية الذرة *تقضي تماما على السرطان*؟ بل أكتر من كل ده: هل تعلم أنك *بقوة العقل *فقط وبتدريبات معينة يمكنك *القضاء تماما على السرطان؟ *


*السؤال*: ليه كل الأمور دي مجهولة وسرية؟ ليه "العلم الرسمي" نفسه أخفى كل ده عن الناس، إذا كان على الأقل حاجة زي "مجهر رايف" ده *جهاز *علمي مادي وموجود بالفعل وتمت خلال السنوات من 1920 لـ 1930 تجربته ونجاحه تماما؟ ليه شركات الصيدلة العملاقة تدخلت في "مؤسسة الطب" وحتى في الميديا بحيث تخفي عنك أسرار النباتات العلاجية عموما، زي الجرافيولا والأياواسكا وغيرها وغيرها؟ 


وكل ده واحنا بس في باب السرطان.. أما المخفي عن حضرتك عموما في *جميع مجالات الحياة *ـ من *"مؤسسة العلم" نفسها *ـ فهو ببساطة *أكبر وأعظم حتى من خيالك*! ما بالك بقا بالمخفي عنك من "*علوم الحكمة*" القديمة، واللي يادوب بدأنا أخيرا نفهمها مع ظهور فيزياء الكوانتم ونظريات الأوتار والهولوجراف وغيرها! أما *السحر *ـ بغض النظر عن اسمه المخيف وصورته الذهنية المشوهة ـ فده بالأحرى آخر العلوم وأخطرها! لكن ح اوريك في الفيديو ده باختصار *يعني إيه سحر*.. سحر "إيجابي".. أو معكوس، للخير مش للشر.. وح تشوف بعنيك ـ بمناسبة السرطان ـ عملية علاج إعجازي لورم سرطاني صوت وصورة في *3 دقائق فقط*، وبدون مخدر أو جراحة أو إشعاع أو حتى أدوية! الحمد لله إن فيه ناس بدأت تترجم بالعربي.. ولو دقائق:


[YOUTUBE]FTQwHU-P2-A[/YOUTUBE]​

اللقاء ده ـ زي ما هو واضح ـ كان في إيطاليا، والمحاضر *جريج برادن *نفسه باحث أمريكي شهير، والتجارب والعلم ده كله موجود في الصين والهند واليابان وما حولها، بالتالي نعم: إحنا بالفعل *آخر من يعلم*! اللي بيقوله جريج برادن هو تقريبا بالنص اللي قاله *السيد المسيح *في "الإيمان" وفي "الصلاة" وفي عموم تعاليمه، لكن رغم كده احنا، نعم، آخر من يعلم.. بل إننا *خارج التاريخ *والحضارة وكل شيء يحدث اليوم في هذا العالم! 


بالتالي مش مهم دلوقت اسمه "سحر" وللا "شيطان" وللا "عفريت" وللا هباب أزرق.. "الحرف يقتل" أخي الحبيب.. المهم هو إننا *نفهم أولا*، *على الأقل نفهم*، *بكل تواضع وبكل احترام*، وبعدين نرجع بعد كده نشوف الكتب قالت إيه وننقد ونرفض أو على الأقل نناقش براحتنا.. بكل صدق ـ أمام كل هذا التخلف *البشع* ـ ليس عندي أي رغبة من أي نوع لإقناعك أو إقناع غيرك بوجود السحر أو غيره.. (يكفينا تماما في هذا الركن من العالم "آراب أيدول" و"ستار أكاديمي" و"مهند" و"فاطمة" وقنبلة "طلاق هيفاء وهبي" وصور "نانسي عجرم بدون مكياچ"!).. إنما لأني بحبك يعنيني فقط أقولك: إن لما الإنسان يجمع *الجهل مع الغرور معا*.. الاتنين معا.. فدي ببساطة يا صديقي هي *أسرع وأضمن وصفة* للفشل والسقوط والهلاك التام.. مش بس في العالم الآخر وإنما أيضا في هذا العالم! 


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا حاولت امنع نفسي م التعليق والتزم بمقاطعتي للفورم كله بس ماقدرتش من كتر التخريف اللي مكتوب!
> 
> 
> هو لسه فيه ناس ف 2013 بتصدق ف السحر والاعمال والكلام الفارغ ده؟!
> ...


ميرسى اوووووووى لوقت حضرتك الغالى اللى ضيعته فى المشاركة دى اللى بجد ضيقتنى جدا 
مين قالك انها مرحتش للدكاترة ؟ 
وايه اللى اكدلك اوى كدا ان مفيش سحر ؟
مع انى مش عاوزة اسمع منك اجابة بس دى اسئلة كنت لازم اسالها ميرسى ليك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2013)

بليز يا جماعة انا خلاص شوفت كل مشاركات حضراتكم وبشكركم على تعبكم 
وانا مش هعلق على اى مشاركة تانى لان الموضوع بقى واخد شكل غريب 
وانا مش حابة اشارك فيه 
ميرسى لكل اللى تعب ورد عليا بشكركم من قلبى 
ياريت محدش يتعب تانى ويشارك 
سلام المسيح يكون معاكم ​


----------

